# Barsnacks attempt to look like Brigitte Nielsen



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all

Decided to give a Journal ago to track my progress or get advice to improve my diet/training etc.

A little back ground in what im trying to achieve, firstly for the next 5-6 weeks starting tomorrow, ill be on a cutting diet in order to lose as much BF as i can before i begin my new cycle (test e/tren) at start of August. This is the first cutting diet i have attempted so my diet may be wrong, but feel free to comment.

My stats are

Training: Began March 2010

Height: 5ft 8in

Weight: 13 stone

BF guess: I'd say around 22%, will have pics up from Wednesday or Thursday at latest

My training consists of a mixture of heavy and light days over 5days mon-fri. I know id probaly be better splitting up the week with maybe a rest on thursday, but it usually isn't feasible, and im happy with my routine

*Monday*

*Chest (All Heavy)*

Flat BP x 4

Incline BP x3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

*Tri's (All Heavy)*

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

*Tuesday*

*Back*

Wide Grip Weighted Pull-ups x 4 *(**Heavy**)*

Bent over rows x 4 *(**Light**)*

Lat pulldowns x 4 *(**Light**)*

*Bi's (All Heavy)*

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

Deadlifts x 5 *(Heavy)*

*Wednesday*

*Shoulders (All Heavy)*

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

*Legs*

Squats x 5 *(Heavy)*

Calf Raises x 4 *(Light)*

Leg Press x 3 *(Light)*

Leg Extension x 3 *(Light)*

Leg Curl x 3 *(Light)*

*Thursday*

*Chest (All Light)*

Weighted Chest Dips x 4

Incline Dumbbells x 3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

*Tri's (All light)*

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

*Friday*

*Shoulders (All light)*

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

*Bi's **(All Light)*

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

*Traps (Heavy/Light)*

Shrugs x 5

Now with my cut i shall add cardio in, likely a 20minute cycle 4 days aweek with a 30min Jog on 2 days with sunday completely off. Fasted cardio will be a shrug to do but will likely be hitting the punching bag for 2minutes on / 1 minute rest til i collapse. When i begin my bulking cycle at start of August, cardio can go fcuk it self

My diet isn't finalised as i have'nt taken the time to workout marcos etc, but my meal plan tomorrow is

Meal 1 - One and a half weetabix with 50g Protein Shake

Meal 2 - Chicken Sandwich (250g Chicken and 2 pieces of Brown Bread) with little bit of

light mayonnaise and 3 tablespoons of Peanut Butter

*TRAIN*

Meal 3 - 50g Protein Shake and Banana

Meal 3 - 200g Beef burgers and salad

Meal 5 - Chicken Sandwich (250g Chicken and 2 pieces of Brown Bread) with little bit

of light mayonnaise and 2 handfuls of Almonds

Meal 6 - 7 Boiled eggs

I'll be running an ECA Stack too for 2 weeks on, 1 week off, and final 2 weeks on. So feel free to criticise, give advice, ask questions or in JPayChecks case, give a 'like'

Over and Out


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking forward to seein the progress mate...subbed!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats a lot of training, I am finding I am growing on not much training at all, 3 days a week, my new trainer told me less is more nowadays.

Are you still 13 stone in them pics, your top looks big in your pic!

Ill be honest even if you do get to look like Brigitte and you get a nice wig, I still not sure your gonna get your back door torn off m8.... haha


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh sorry Best of luck in your goals too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck fella..subbed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its seems like alot of training but cause ive split them heavy and light, ive seen progress and feeling comfortable at the minute with it, training sessions only take around 50mins on average so there short but intense. But yeah theres afew weeks ill do 3days instead


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with that


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Ditch the bread for potatoes. Ditch banana for oats (except post w/o) and 500g chicken per day, split into 3meals, not 2. I'd also have either more weetabix or oats with 1st meal, as a bigger breakfast will help you through the rest of the day and stop snacking/cravings. Just what i'd do, but if it works better for you, then do as you instinctively know buddy.

All the best


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck ... subbed too


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Ditch the bread for potatoes. Ditch banana for oats (except post w/o) and 500g chicken per day, split into 3meals, not 2. I'd also have either more weetabix or oats with 1st meal, as a bigger breakfast will help you through the rest of the day and stop snacking/cravings. Just what i'd do, but if it works better for you, then do as you instinctively know buddy.
> 
> All the best


cheers, the diet is the thing im having most problems working out, but will use the advice, as you say within a week ill know what will work best for a cut, thanks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one bars, i will be following this little bad boy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PS ... you'd better pm JPay and let him know you've started a journal .... otherwise he'll be mortally offended if he finds out in a couple of month's time...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

this will be interesting reading im sure!!

good luck buddy


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ah another good journal in the making! subbed and best of luck mate


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

for breakfast i always have a shake mate whizzed up! 50-100g oats, banana, milk, whey and raisens! also put all my glucosamine powder and stuff in...sets me up well until next meal. good luck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Howdy!

No-one notified me again!!!!!!!!!!!

But atleast I stumbled upon it before it was pages long.

Subbed and looking forward to this.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good luck with this mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

HJL said:


> for breakfast i always have a shake mate whizzed up! 50-100g oats, banana, milk, whey and raisens! also put all my glucosamine powder and stuff in...sets me up well until next meal. good luck


x2

but i also chuck an egg white and sometimes some rice bran oil. good hearty breakfast


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Best of luck dude-look forward to reading/seeing your results as im on a cut myself....


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its seems like alot of training but cause ive split them heavy and light, ive seen progress and feeling comfortable at the minute with it, *training sessions only take around 50mins on average so there short but intense*. But yeah theres afew weeks ill do 3days instead


Would hate to see what a normal or long session is for you 

good luck mate is your idea to try stick around same weight but lose fat and gain abit of muscle?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Would hate to see what a normal or long session is for you
> 
> good luck mate is your idea to try stick around same weight but lose fat and gain abit of muscle?


im trying to lose fat basically, and quiet prepared to lose abit of muscle doing so as ill be starting me new cycle in august. I was under the impression you cant lose fat and build muscle at the same time?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck bar. ur workout looks really varied


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck bar. ur workout looks really varied


Cheers, Yeah it is, ive trained all sorts of training workouts and have started to get the best progress from this one, before i always training for strenght but now im wanting to build for size also

P.S Got a half day tomorrow so i can finally work out me marcos, bought some flaxseed oil (buy 1 get half price of another) from Holland and Barret, EVOO and my ECA Stack ready to go tomorrow. With diet im trying to keep carbs as low as possible and fats high as i seem to work better of this. Thinking about a possible keto being introduced from monday onwards but goinna spend the weekend reading up on it and deciding by Sunday. To wet outside for me to cut the grass, this is irrelevant but wanted to share this information


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

This is what I would go for fella.....I've had great results from it...

Diet: ..* dont use any cooking oils or added fats bro..., keep your meats as lean as possible...* but dont worry about seasonings or some light sauces when cooking as long as they are not oily or too sweet.. Coke O is fine any non calorie drink to keep you from cheating bro...you can add green veggies to any meal if you want.. brocoli and green beans or asparagus are best...

Meal 1:* * 2 scoops whey protein and 1/2 cup oats ( 40 grams of dry oats)* you can* add splenda or any non calorie sweetner* also take multi vitamin.

*

or** 8 egg whites and 1 whole egg along with 1 slice whole wheat toast

Meal 2:** 6 oz of lean chicken breast, turkey or fish or tuna along with 4 oz cooked brown rice or 2 slices whole wheat bread

Meal 3: Pre workout meal:* 2 scoops whey protein( shake) and 1 medium banana

Training/cardio:* immediately after session have a shake that consists of :* 1 scoop whey, 1 teaspoon glutamine then have post workout meal within 45 min

Post workout meal:* 7-8 cooked lean beef along with 4 cooked brown rice or baked potato ... also a cup of mixed green vegetables

Meal 6:** 2 scoops whey protein in water ( shake) and 1 oz roasted almonds

*no carbs this meal.* and if your stuffed dont have the almonds...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RMC... said:


> This is what I would go for fella.....I've had great results from it...
> 
> Diet: ..* dont use any cooking oils or added fats bro..., keep your meats as lean as possible...


im guessing this is in relation to me using Flaxseed Oil, if im trying to keep fat high to bring my marcos to around 2,000 mark, would i not be fine to use

this is what im having tomorrow

Meal 1 = 2 weetabix + 2 scoop Whey Isolate Shake

Meal 2 = 200g Chicken Breast Sandwich (whole grain bread) with slight Light mayo + 3 teaspoonfuls Peanut Butter

Meal 3 = 200g Chicken Salad + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed Oil

Meal 4 = 2 Scoop Whey Isolate Shake + Banana

Meal 5 = 200g Meat / Fish + 2 handful of almonds + wee bit of veg

Meal 6 = 7 Boiled eggs (4 whites and 3 full)

working out macros tomorrow, but think it looks fine, carbs are low and very little with last 2 meals


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep you would be fine mate..... You could however drop the peanut butter.... You dirty boy.!.!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

and get that grass cut!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fantastic, best of luck mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Fantastic, best of luck mate


for every pound i lose Raptor, will you reward me with a new Avi pic, there getting me through the long girlfriendless days


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

back from first session since i started ECA Stack today, done shoulders and legs and while the shoulders went great, strength was best it has been, by time it came to doing legs, i was fecking knackered, still knocked them silly and probaly had the best session on them, but i was sweating like R Kelly in the crowd at a S Club Junior Show...got abit of a sicky feeling, but nothing bad, although at times after i comlpeted a set, had tiny dizzy spells, but suppose thats expected


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Doing well mate , keep it up.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

when you getting them pics up ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> when you getting them pics up ?


i was hoping to use my sisters camera but shes lost the charger so will have to make do with her phone, shes back tonight so will have them up around 9pm, finish work at 8pm so will get them sorted then


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

barsnack said:


> back from first session since i started ECA Stack today, done shoulders and legs and while the shoulders went great, strength was best it has been, by time it came to doing legs, i was fecking knackered, still knocked them silly and probaly had the best session on them, but i was sweating like R Kelly in the crowd at a S Club Junior Show...got abit of a sicky feeling, but nothing bad, although at times after i comlpeted a set, had tiny dizzy spells, but suppose thats expected


Any chance you can include more details on your workouts or are you purely just adding pics as progress and not including further details?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

subbed! good luck with your goals!

Dan


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Any chance you can include more details on your workouts or are you purely just adding pics as progress and not including further details?


ill post me workout every friday (itll include what ive done that week), reason for this is by friday ill know if ive done 3, 4 0r 5 day workout, ill include all exercises and weight ive lifted. I shall also include photos every friday and hope to post my diet the day after from monday...waiting on this fecking camera charger and were rolling, really goinna give this journal a good bash cause ive nothing else to do in my life beside perv at girls at my campsite and trying to sleep with all the fatties in my village


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> *ill post me workout every friday (itll include what ive done that week)*, reason for this is by friday ill know if ive done 3, 4 0r 5 day workout, ill include all exercises and weight ive lifted. *I shall also include photos every friday* and hope to post my diet the day after from monday...waiting on this fecking camera charger and were rolling, really goinna give this journal a good bash cause ive nothing else to do in my life beside perv at girls at my campsite and trying to sleep with all the fatties in my village


Post em up mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Post em up mate


working til 1pm, then gym so ill have everything posted when im back at work and on computer at 5pm, photos depend on wether ill have camera phone working by then, if not ill get me sister to load them from her camera phone which wont be greatest quality but will do, when i get off at 8pm


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

This is my completed workout for the week

*Heavy = 3-6 reps / Light = 8-12 reps*

*Monday *

*Chest (All Heavy)*

Flat BP x 4 *130kg*

Incline BP x3 * 95kg*

Decline BP x 3 * 120kg*

Cable crossovers x 3 *40kg*

*Tri's (All Heavy) *

Close Grip Bench Press x 4 *77.5kg *

Weighted Dips x 4 *15kg*

V-bar Pulldowns x 4 *45kg*

*Tuesday*

*Back*

Wide Grip Weighted Pull-ups x 4 (Heavy) *10kg*

Bent over rows x 4 (Light) *80kg*

Lat pulldowns x 4 (Light) *40kg *

*Bi's (All Heavy)*

Wide grip barbell curls x 4 *35kg (not counting ez bar weight)*

Short grip barbell curls x 4 * 32.5kg (not counting ez bar weight)*

Hammers x 3 * 18kg each hand*

Deadlifts x 5 (Heavy) *130kg*

*Wednesday*

*Shoulders (All Heavy)*

Seated Military Press x 4 *75kg*

Side Raises x 3 * 40kg each hand*

Front Raises x 3 *18kg each hand*

Bent over rear delts raises x 3 * 20kg each hand*

*Legs*

Squats x 5 *(Heavy) * *110kg*

Calf Raises x 4 *(Light)* *135kg*

Leg Press x 3 *(Light) * *140kg*

Leg Extension x 3 *(Light) * *77.5kg*

Leg Curl x 3 *(Light)* *52.5kg*

*Thursday*

*Chest (All Light)*

Weighted Chest Dips x 4 *10kg*

Incline Dumbbells x 3 *26kg each hand*

Decline BP x 3 *80kg *

Cable crossovers x 3 *16kg*

*Tri's (All light)*

Close Grip Bench Press x 4 *55kg*

Weighted Dips x 4 *no weight*

V-bar Pulldowns x 4 *30kg*

*Friday*

*Shoulders (All light)*

Seated Military Dumbell Press x 4 *20kg each hand*

Side Raises x 3 *14kg*

Front Raises x 3 * 12kg*

Bent over rear delts raises x 3 *16kg*

*Bi's (All Light)*

Wide grip barbell curls x 4 *25kg (not counting ez bar weight)*

Short grip barbell curls x 4 *20kg (not counting ez bar weight)*

Hammers x 3 *12kg each hand*

*Traps (Heavy/Light)*

Shrugs x 5 *137.5kg for first 2 sets Heavy / 80kg for last 3 sets light*


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i checked scales and im down 4lb since yesterday, i know ive started me cutting diet on wednesday and eca stack yesterday, but done no cardio so abit miffed


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice workouts. When was the last time you weighed yourself? maybe you weighed yourself after consuming a lot of water during a workout after food etc? theres alot of variables but unless you've been ill or had a mad hardcore weekend with lots of cocaine and no food I don't see any other explanation other than its lost water weight or your last weigh in was on a full stomach and loaded with water?

How longs your planned cut going to last mate? are you using any other assistance other than the eca?

Dan


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Nice workouts. When was the last time you weighed yourself? maybe you weighed yourself after consuming a lot of water during a workout after food etc? theres alot of variables but unless you've been ill or had a mad hardcore weekend with lots of cocaine and no food I don't see any other explanation other than its lost water weight or your last weigh in was on a full stomach and loaded with water?
> 
> How longs your planned cut going to last mate? are you using any other assistance other than the eca?
> 
> Dan


i always weigh myself after workout while in the gym, so from end of workout on thurs to end of one today, there was 4lb difference, im more goinna use how i look in the mirror as an indicator of how im doing..only using eca stack, so will be on it til 7th (2weeks) then a week off, then back on it 14th to 28th july, then my bulking diet and cyle (test e + tren) will commence teh 2nd of august for 14weeks...was thinking it was water too, toying with a keto diet on monday but needa workout tomorrow if i could be bothered


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah right I know when I weigh myself at the end of workouts my weight can vary because of how much water i consume during the workout. Are you doing fasted cardio through your cut? if your doing it at the gym, weigh in before on an empty stomach for a more accurate figure. Yeah I tend to listen to the mirror more on cycle. I've literally just finished a test e/ tren e bulk cycle myself love that combo! but think next time i'm gonna use prop/ace for 8-10 weeks instead. Sounds like you've got all planned out mate.. good luck!

Have you set any targets? Are you hoping to compete in the future?

Will be following

Dan


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Ah right I know when I weigh myself at the end of workouts my weight can vary because of how much water i consume during the workout. Are you doing fasted cardio through your cut? if your doing it at the gym, weigh in before on an empty stomach for a more accurate figure. Yeah I tend to listen to the mirror more on cycle. I've literally just finished a test e/ tren e bulk cycle myself love that combo! but think next time i'm gonna use prop/ace for 8-10 weeks instead. Sounds like you've got all planned out mate.. good luck!
> 
> Have you set any targets? Are you hoping to compete in the future?
> 
> ...


will try and do fasted cardio whatever days i can, but getting up before work is hard...target for my cut is too lose as much as possible before i start my bulk, aint got a certain weight im trying to hit, just aslong as im happy to continue with my bulk in the shape im in, wereas with my bulk im hoping to hit 14.5 stone, as ill be running addiotnal aas to control bloat, im hoping to put on just solid muscle with minimal fat (if all goes well). Doubt ill be cometing in the future, just do BB'ing for the desire to push my body, i enjoy it and no1 else i know does it so its nice having a hobby no1 else gets.

What was your gains like with test e / tren, in terms of weight put on and did you retain or are retaining most gains after you finished


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going into my second week of pct at the mo. retained 12lbs so far and I'm looking noticeably leaner, retaining my strength and size well so far.. but its early days.. I do expect I'll lose another few lbs as any left over water retention leaves my system but over all I'm very pleased with my results and got even more than i had expected out of it. Only suffered a few sleepless nights, sweats and a little acne on shoulders during cycle and minimal amounts on my face that have popped up since starting pct in the last week. Will inform you of what I retain after pct in a few weeks 

I know what you mean getting up for fasted cardio is a pain in the a*se but worth doing imo.. I often perform cardio better in a fasted state so enjoy it when I manage to kick myself out of the door.

Did you manage to get some pics taken?

Dan


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Seems like dannyiron really wants to see some pics of you:whistling:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha..`I do get into these journal threads a bit to much.. 

BUT I assure you... STRICTLY no ****


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

dannyiron said:


> BUT I assure you... STRICTLY no ****


Well at least theres one of us snack get some pics preferably of you in speedos or tight y-front to see the deffintion and symetry i your legs ofcourse


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Howdy!
> 
> No-one notified me again!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


best not tell you about my 20 pager then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done barsnack good to see you finally got a journo going will be watching this bad boy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i was hoping to use my sisters camera but shes lost the charger so will have to make do with her phone, shes back tonight so will have them up around 9pm, finish work at 8pm so will get them sorted then


sister you say 

will she be starting a log


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Where is your horny pic mate?

I need your pic to [email protected] over matey...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Where is your horny pic mate?
> 
> I need your pic to [email protected] over matey...


If it's like the wait we had before we got his avi pic .... you'll be holding off for some time yet...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> best not tell you about my 20 pager then


ugh! You douche!



uhan said:


> sister you say
> 
> will she be starting a log


I've started a log on her. That is all.



Greshie said:


> If it's like the wait we had before we got his avi pic .... you'll be holding off for some time yet...


pervert 

All looking good in here B-Snack


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Greshie said:


> If it's like the wait we had before we got his avi pic .... you'll be holding off for some time yet...


Read what he has written on my visitor message.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to see a journal going on. I can't really offer you any help or advice with your training, diet or aas use but hopefully there'll be an opportunity to take the

p1ss at some point


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hey what the hell, i go out for few hours and this Journal has turned into some sort of grotty sexual chatroom, anyhows, ive finally got me camera charging so pics will be up either later or first thing tomorrow morning, feeling bloated and want to take pics when im at proper weight

P.S No my sister isn't starting a log, if that is some sort of sexual indeundo then i shall alert the police as shes underage, unless you wanna stump up £20 you can have her for few nights


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Good to see a journal going on. I can't really offer you any help or advice with your training, diet or aas use but hopefully there'll be an opportunity to take the
> 
> p1ss at some point


there will be plenty of opportunities, especially when me pics go up, ive got a lovely elephant thong that ill b wearing


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> there will be plenty of opportunities, especially when me pics go up, ive got a lovely elephant thong that ill b wearing


unsubscribed looooool


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> hey what the hell, i go out for few hours and this Journal has turned into some sort of grotty sexual chatroom, anyhows, ive finally got me camera charging so pics will be up either later or first thing tomorrow morning, feeling bloated and want to take pics when im at proper weight
> 
> P.S No my sister isn't starting a log, if that is some sort of sexual indeundo then i shall alert the police as shes underage, unless you wanna stump up £20 you can have her for few nights


i live next door to raptor she aint underage in spain


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> i live next door to raptor she aint underage in spain


am i the only one who think raptor is really a 14year old from somewere in Devon


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> i live next door to raptor she aint underage in spain  [/quote
> 
> Thats what I like about your Ewan, there is always a way to look at something and make it legal


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

switch said:


> Or sound legal......


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

switch said:


> or even remotly feel legal.....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

switch said:


> or not....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> there will be plenty of opportunities, especially when me pics go up, ive got a lovely elephant thong that ill b wearing


OMG


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hey what the hell, i go out for few hours and this Journal has turned into some sort of grotty sexual chatroom, anyhows, ive finally got me camera charging so pics will be up either later or first thing tomorrow morning, feeling bloated and want to take pics when im at proper weight


Another bleeding excuse .... it was like this with his avi pic .......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Another bleeding excuse .... it was like this with his avi pic .......


i just want to look my best, im up early tomorrow anyway, so will get me ma to take me photos, you'll not be dissappointed, not sure what i meant by that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i just want to look my best, im up early tomorrow anyway, so will get me ma to take me photos, you'll not be dissappointed, not sure what i meant by that


how does your mum feel knowing that in the morning she will be taking pictures of her baby son barsnack wearing nothing but an elephant thong oiled up and flexing his pythons ???


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Another bleeding excuse .... it was like this with his avi pic .......


You have a point, I know I am not Monk, or the Mentalist and Colombo died today but is it just me thats thinks Uhan has lent Barscack a back shot from a different angle ??????


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> how does your mum feel knowing that in the morning she will be taking pictures of her baby son barsnack wearing nothing but an elephant thong oiled up and flexing his pythons ???


I hope his mum dosnt ask him about a happy ending when she is oiling him up for the photo !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> You have a point, I know I am not Monk, or the Mentalist and Colombo died today but is it just me thats thinks Uhan has lent Barscack a back shot from a different angle ??????


that was a before pic lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

We want proper poses, not just standing gormless infront of the mirror like my avi, any mankini hiding in your draws??


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> there will be plenty of opportunities, especially when me pics go up, ive got a lovely elephant thong that ill b wearing


Elephants wear thongs??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> how does your mum feel knowing that in the morning she will be taking pictures of her baby son barsnack wearing nothing but an elephant thong oiled up and flexing his pythons ???


after she caught me ****ing on the stairs few years back, she doesn't really care to be honest, my da on the other hand thinks im a 'queer' cause i drink protein shakes, ill fcukin bum him and show him who's queer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Elephants wear thongs??


its a thong with an elpehant head which if you squeeze its trunk, makes an elephant noise


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> We want proper poses, not just standing gormless infront of the mirror like my avi, any mankini hiding in your draws??


maybe ill get a photo of me posing in my untidy hallway so we've something in common


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its a thong with an elpehant head which if you squeeze its trunk, makes an elephant noise


and it gets worse......


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> maybe ill get a photo of me posing in my untidy hallway so we've something in common


and when you start bulking there will be something else :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> and when you start bulking there will be something else :whistling:


haha true true, im quiet small so taking this bulk in august really really serious


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha true true, im quiet small so taking this bulk in august really really serious


Good lad, get on it big willy style. How old are you matey?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Good lad, get on it big willy style. How old are you matey?


I guess 34


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Good lad, get on it big willy style. How old are you matey?


27 at end of July but only been training just over a year, goinna post a pic of me tomorrow of just before i began training


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> I guess 34


should neg you for that but too nice a fella


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> 27 at end of July but only been training just over a year, goinna post a pic of me tomorrow of just before i began training


Is it a pic with you holding a biffta in one hand a bluey rolled up in the other doing a line off one of raptors avi's inner thigh?? by any chance


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Is it a pic with you holding a biffta in one hand a bluey rolled up in the other doing a line off one of raptors avi's inner thigh?? by any chance


bifta they still called that :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Is it a pic with you holding a biffta in one hand a bluey rolled up in the other doing a line off one of raptors avi's inner thigh?? by any chance


whats a bifta, and naw its more gay than that


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

why change it when it works so well haha, well I think so not sure what the kids call it these days.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Barsnack are you on any AAS mate?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Barsnack are you on any AAS mate?


at the minute no, but ordering me stuff next week, going for a tren/test e and few other things for my bulking diet commencing start of august, i finished PCT 6weeks ago from my first cycle of test c so im raring to go, but obviously need to lose few pounds first


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds good mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its a thong with an elpehant head which if you squeeze its trunk, makes an elephant noise


.. and you wonder why you don't have much success with women ..... ???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pics :thumbup1: , feel free to slag/advise or [email protected] over me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done barsnatch 

good starting frame , when you start training you will see a difference 

kinda ruined my image of you though .

so is that your name then ?..... emmet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> well done barsnatch
> 
> good starting frame , when you start training you will see a difference
> 
> ...


yep emmet me name...haha think a few people on here think im massive cause my avi pic, but i was actually standing on the bed when it was taken, only been lifting a year and goinna post a pic of me just before training so you can see ive filled out abit. Diet hasnt been great since training, still drink at weekend and never cut before, but hoping the longer i get into it, the more dedicated ill become


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> kinda ruined my image of you though .


that's the thing....you build up an image of someone from what they say

It's like when you read a book...the film never seems as good...now some of this is down to a slight story change, but it's mainly to do with the fact that the actor never looks like the character that you've built up in your mind...

hmm ....deep

well done barscank


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kudos for posting pics mate....

Not many have the balls....

Good luck with your goals..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is it emmet scampi .... aka barsnack ?

or emmet walker ?

emmet pork scratching ?

emmet wotsit ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> is it emmet scampi .... aka barsnack ?
> 
> or emmet walker ?
> 
> ...


Ive never said anything i dont think to make me sound bigger, always gave me stats when asked (this for tassotti) but barsnack was first thing that came into my mind when needing a username, has no relevance...cheers for encouragement, toby1 aint got [email protected] on me now


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Right , here we go ...

Good frame though and like the tattoo mate.

Train well , eat well and rest well.

Once the order arrives you gonna change your body this time to the different level mate.

I ll be really looking forward to seeing the progress mate and by the way I loved the 1st pic ,your @rse seemed cute and I ve just [email protected] over it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Right , here we go ...
> 
> Good frame though and like the tattoo mate.
> 
> ...


haha cheers, think my ass is my best feature, except when im on cycle and theres puncture holes...yep once get this dreaded cut outa the way im smashing my next cycle, diet and training and rest all getting full attention


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fair play for putting the pics up mate, looking good

im still trying to build up the courage to put my own pics up!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha cheers, think my ass is my best feature, except when im on cycle and theres puncture holes...yep once get this dreaded cut outa the way im smashing my next cycle, diet and training and rest all getting full attention


Hahaha puncture holes :bounce:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> fair play for putting the pics up mate, looking good
> 
> im still trying to build up the courage to put my own pics up!


stick them up, only reason i havent showed me face is cause of the aas ill be using, theres 2 people i know who use this site that hate steroids and know me so dont want them shouting there mouth of bout me...with pics you'll get better advice were your going right or wrong


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> stick them up, only reason i havent showed me face is cause of the aas ill be using, theres 2 people i know who use this site that hate steroids and know me so dont want them shouting there mouth of bout me...with pics you'll get better advice were your going right or wrong


im busting to mate, im just a bit embarassed bout my big belly!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big steve said:


> fair play for putting the pics up mate, looking good
> 
> im still trying to build up the courage to put my own pics up!


Do it mate, none of us on here are particularly "happy" with how we look but we take the shots....

Its also nice when you get some positive feed back..


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

big steve said:


> im busting to mate, im just a bit embarassed bout my big belly!


Don't worry mate,just stick them up

Or

I'm gonna neg you for that lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr Mongol said:


> Don't worry mate,just stick them up
> 
> Or
> 
> I'm gonna neg you for that lol


OOOOhhhhh a bit of neg threatening...

Yeah do it man or my rep power will put you further in the red than a fat birds tampax !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> OOOOhhhhh a bit of neg threatening...
> 
> Yeah do it man or my rep power* will put you further in the red than a fat birds tampax* !


hilarious

Barsnook, why are you cutting mate?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good for you for putting your pics up .... encouraged me to put some 6 month pics on my journal in the next couple of days .... not that anyone will see much difference I'm sure !


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> OOOOhhhhh a bit of neg threatening...
> 
> Yeah do it man or my rep power will put you further in the red than a fat birds tampax !


 As usual as


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the thing about adding pictures imo is it adds credibility , someone tried telling me the perfect training routine however he wouldnt tell me his stats or how long he had followed it ..... proof as they say is in the pudding .

the members are what make this a great site adding pictures/videos/journals makes a more friendly environment .

big steve get them pictures up !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, unveil yourself


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good for you for putting your pics up .... encouraged me to put some 6 month pics on my journal in the next couple of days .... not that anyone will see much difference I'm sure !


6months of hard training ,I'm sure the difference will be noticeable mate...

Yea looking forward to reading your journal mate...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> hilarious
> 
> Barsnook, why are you cutting mate?


want to cut alot of fat i have since ill be bulking from august onwards and dont want to start my bulk with unwanted fat, plus never cut before so wanna see how my body will react and if i can get much success outa it...trial and error, only way to learn


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the first journal i have followed from the start and its interesting. Makes me think about doing one for me to see where i am going right or wrong and good advice. bars your are exactly like i thought you would be

one critisism though, I think puff ball shorts are out !!!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Makes me think about doing one for me to see where i am going right or wrong and good advice. !


Are you sure you replied to the right thread ??????????


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> This is the first journal i have followed from the start and its interesting. Makes me think about doing one for me to see where i am going right or wrong and good advice. bars your are exactly like i thought you would be
> 
> one critisism though, I think puff ball shorts are out !!!!


do one, itll give you a reason to keep you motivated...there not actually puffed out shorts lol, just tucked into me boxers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> Are you sure you replied to the right thread ??????????


if only i could click 'unlike', im an inspiration to many


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if only i could click 'unlike', im an inspiration to many


I think you missed an 'o' because your certianly are "an inspiration too many"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

switch said:


> Are you sure you replied to the right thread ??????????


Yeah as bars has been training for a year or so and i am quite new, Need advice from people that have been there and done that. I train alone at home so any advice is good as i have none !!!!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> so any advice is good as i have none !!!!!


How about this there are 45425 more users who will probably have a more usefull thread, however if what you need is good looks and razor sharp wit, then your probably in the right place.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> How about this there are 45425 more users who will probably have a more usefull thread, however if what you need is good looks and razor sharp wit, then your probably in the right place.


Very harsh mate...

Can l ask do you have a journal ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

switch said:


> How about this there are 45425 more users who will probably have a more usefull thread, however if what you need is good looks and razor sharp wit, then your probably in the right place.


Switch you obviously dont know me at all !!!!!

As you can see from my picture i have the good looks you talk of and from my fast and funny reply ( the face bit if you missed it above ) i have the sharp wit

I did mean to get the advice from all the ukm members. never know, you may even have a trick or two up your sleeve to offer me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> How about this there are 45425 more users who will probably have a more usefull thread, however if what you need is good looks and razor sharp wit, then your probably in the right place.


defo more useful journals and experienced ones, but get was retro means, were both starting off so obviously its good to see eachothers progress to see what works and what doesn't...but yeah i look at other journals too and ask alot of questions, gives me a better understanding of everything


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> defo more useful journals and experienced ones, but get was retro means, were both starting off so obviously its good to see eachothers progress to see what works and what doesn't...but yeah i look at other journals too and ask alot of questions, gives me a better understanding of everything


The thing is mate if you were to read EVERYTHING on here your head would explode !

Why not follow one or two..... if it helps then its all good IMO


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> The thing is mate if you were to read EVERYTHING on here your head would explode !
> 
> Why not follow one or two..... if it helps then its all good IMO


im following afew depending on what the goal is, like your in the same boat in terms of cutting (or not) so been on yours, im very lucky my social life is terrible, so ive alot of free time on my hands


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Very harsh mate...
> 
> Can l ask do you have a journal ?


Hey off me back, Bar's knows I am only joking, This thread has everything a real life guy who's not afraid to show himself, real gains and a sh1t load of banter....

Sorry if I upset anyone or anyone who thought I upset anyone, or anyone else.....................


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> im following afew depending on what the goal is, like your in the same boat in terms of cutting (or not) so been on yours, im very lucky my social life is terrible, so ive alot of free time on my hands


Tell me about it mate.

I am not allowed out coz of reasons you may be aware of.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

To be honest i will take advice from where ever i can get it an employ that to my life style. What works for someone doesnt allways work for others.

I ment i will follow bars journal because i have seen it from the start and although i read others it keeps me more up to date when i have been there and he makes me laugh

Also i ment that i could do with putting up a journal so all the peps that read it can pitch in there thoughts, milky gave me a good tip ( traps still hurting ) but he hasnt yet comeback to me with anymore , Tease !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> Hey off me back, Bar's knows I am only joking, This thread has everything a real life guy who's not afraid to show himself, real gains and a sh1t load of banter....
> 
> Sorry if I upset anyone or anyone who thought I upset anyone, or anyone else.....................


Fair enough mate, didnt realise you were joking.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> As you can see from my picture i have the good looks you talk of and from my fast and funny reply ( the face bit if you missed it above ) i have the sharp wit


What do you mean your pic looks quite normal loooool


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> To be honest i will take advice from where ever i can get it an employ that to my life style. What works for someone doesnt allways work for others.
> 
> I ment i will follow bars journal because i have seen it from the start and although i read others it keeps me more up to date when i have been there and he makes me laugh
> 
> Also i ment that i could do with putting up a journal so all the peps that read it can pitch in there thoughts, milky gave me a good tip ( traps still hurting ) but he hasnt yet comeback to me with anymore , Tease !!!!


You only have to ask mate, l am always willing to help.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

switch said:


> Hey off me back, Bar's knows I am only joking, This thread has everything a real life guy who's not afraid to show himself, real gains and a sh1t load of banter....
> 
> Sorry if I upset anyone or anyone who thought I upset anyone, or anyone else.....................


Jeez you got that in time bud coz i was on the kent train to kent to get you in a bostan crab !!!! nah i knew you were mucking about, Only have to look at the chandlier in the back ground to tell your joking !!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> What do you mean your pic looks quite normal loooool


Its Charles fu**ing Bronson !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think switch`s comment was mis-interpreted he means well and is a decent bloke but missed the smiley face off the end of his comment  < this makes it all ok


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> Hey off me back, Bar's knows I am only joking, This thread has everything *a real life guy who's not afraid to show himself*, real gains and a sh1t load of banter....
> 
> Sorry if I upset anyone or anyone who thought I upset anyone, or anyone else.....................


A real life guy, with a not so real girlfriend

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://zoice.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/dirtyblowupdoll.jpg&imgrefurl=http://zoice.com/2009/02/05/blow-up-doll-three-way-busted/&usg=__J3luLyCF8AkEYGbxBQ8AnN94ci0=&h=375&w=500&sz=112&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=_OcQZ1-Ekt0g2M:&tbnh=166&tbnw=216&ei=JjYGTpeGN8SO8gPI7KjZDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dblow%2Bup%2Bdoll%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D504%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=466&vpy=98&dur=774&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=141&ty=124&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0&biw=1366&bih=504


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dont worry switch, i get the humour


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> chandlier in the back ground to tell your joking !!!!!


If your nice to me Ill send you a video of me naked swinging from it.......


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What like this

You all a bunch of cvnts


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> dont worry switch, i get the humour


Thanks Fvck for that, and Ill be honest (Bridget) if you succeed Ill be first in line to smash your back door in... ooossssshhh


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

switch said:


> If your nice to me Ill send you a video of me naked swinging from it.......


You look like a big lad, Can it take the weight !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol barsnack hasnt done any training yet and hes 10 pages deep into a journal lol thought mine had little training written in it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Jeez you got that in time bud coz i was on the kent train to kent to get you in a bostan crab !!!! nah i knew you were mucking about, Only have to look at the chandlier in the back ground to tell your joking !!!!!


Oi. That's my chandelier. It's tasteful. Already quizzed switch bout this


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> Thanks Fvck for that, and Ill be honest (Bridget) if you succeed Ill be first in line to smash your back door in... ooossssshhh


no problem, you can smash my back doors in

P.S Ive AID's


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol barsnack hasnt done any training yet and hes 10 pages deep into a journal lol thought mine had little training written in it


ive a week training done so far lol, its a few pages back with all lifts recorded


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol barsnack hasnt done any training yet and hes 10 pages deep into a journal lol thought mine had little training written in it


That was actually my point earlier before it all nearly turned into a thread fight, but somehow you delivered the point so much smoother............... sade...... 

(wink remembered - don't want to upset you as you dont even have to get on a train!  < another wink incase you missed the first....)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> no problem, you can smash my back doors in
> 
> P.S Ive AID's


What like love swings and dildos etc ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> That was actually my point earlier before it all nearly turned into a thread fight, but somehow you delivered the point so much smoother............... sade......
> 
> (wink remembered - don't want to upset you as you dont even have to get on a train!  < another wink incase you missed the first....)


your bigger than me wink wink 

although i train my legs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

whereabouts in Kent are you switch?

By the way, you look like a fcuking beast...awesome :thumb:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> your bigger than me wink wink
> 
> although i train my legs


So do I bicep curls, mon/wed/fri !


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> whereabouts in Kent are you switch?
> 
> By the way, you look like a fcuking beast...awesome :thumb:


Very near you m8, in face between you and Ewan - now I feel dirty !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> What like love swings and dildos etc ?


no dildos in my house, my da's allergic to rubber, he once sucked Jordans tit, and near died


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

switch said:


> Very near you m8, in face between you and Ewan - now I feel dirty !


We both like that...

a uhan Tasslehoff sandwich


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> We both like that...
> 
> a uhan Tasslehoff sandwich


then we can switch


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> We both like that...
> 
> a uhan Tasslehoff sandwich


I understand theres a lot of that going on where you are, I was only walking through the park in Dartford in the heatwave a few weeks back and saw 3 naked guys in the bushes, I though they must be roasting........


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

felt a slight strain when doing front raises on my first shoulder session last week, stupidly i went ahead with my second one few days ago and went to bed with a horrible pain in shoulder around the rotary cuff, didnt sleep at all and still sore today, wil put of weight training until wednesday but this will give me the incentive to get me cardio started at gym tomorrow and trying the 'ab ripper x routine' aswell tomorrow for first time


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> felt a slight strain when doing front raises on my first shoulder session last week, stupidly i went ahead with my second one few days ago and went to bed with a horrible pain in shoulder around the rotary cuff, didnt sleep at all and still sore today, wil put of weight training until wednesday but this will give me the incentive to get me cardio started at gym tomorrow and trying the 'ab ripper x routine' aswell tomorrow for first time


I am filling myself full of pain killers at the moment mate just to crack on, stupid l know but l dont want to spoilt the momentum.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i go away for a week, and all sorts of riff raff slap on a journal!!! 

subbed, and i suppose i'd better read through the 11 pages i've missed........ :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i go away for a week, and all sorts of riff raff slap on a journal!!!
> 
> subbed, and i suppose i'd better read through the 11 pages i've missed........ :blink:


welcome back buddy hope you and the mrs had a good time 

pointless reading through the 11 pages barsnack hasnt started weight training yet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you have a good holiday Paul?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Did you have a good holiday Paul?


[email protected] awesome place, so chilled out there, really recommend it. not full of the 20 yr olds looking for a shag, but plenty of good little bars to drink in and plenty of choice with restaurants.

most days were around 34 degrees so was nice and toasty, as well


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> [email protected] awesome place, so chilled out there, really recommend it. not full of the 20 yr olds looking for a shag, but plenty of good little bars to drink in and plenty of choice with restaurants.
> 
> most days were around 34 degrees so was nice and toasty, as well


glad the holiday went well, did you get on the rides in the amusement park, i know they have a 5ft 6 minimum limit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

just back from tesco were every little helps, got me salmon, chicken, evoo, eggs and nuts so ket diet begins tomorrow


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh...... Keto diets.... Enjoy mate.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

did you get any veg b?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> did you get any veg b?


got some brocolli, have some mixed veg already and will be eating some chicken with a salad so plenty there me reckons, will get a planned diet and see what you think


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right worked out me diet for the week, will likely be some changes but will let you know when there is

Meal 1 = 4 full eggs + 3 bacon rashers

Meal 2 = Chicken Breast 200g + 80g Almonds + tiny amount of Double cream

Meal 3 = Chicken Breast 200g + salad + 1tablespoon EVOO

Training

Meal 4 = 30g Whey Isolate Shake + Flaxseed Oil 1 tablespoon

Meal 5 = Salmon Fillet + tiny amount of double cream

Meal 6 = Can of Tuna 130g + Flaxseed Oil 1 tablespoon

If theres any changes you'd make, feel free too...My Maintenance calories were just over 2,700 and weight loss calories was 2,196 so im within the limit. The following link is the page from fitday were i customised alot of the food with the nutrition labels on the foods im using so they were accurate, you'll notice the only food missing is 'Double Cream' as i couldnt customise it on the site so im using enough to bring me up2 desired target

http://www.fitday.com/fitness/FoodLog.html?_a_Date=1309046400.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

is this the new im straight thread?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> is this the new im straight thread?


nothing will ever replace that, its kinda the 'diet im straight' thread if you must


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I did Keto a few months back and loved it, Ill be honest I guessed everything and eat out a lot but I found it soo so easy to stick to, if your unsure just eat the meat 

Best of luck with it, oh and WTF is EVOO ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

extra virgin olive oil = evoo :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> extra virgin olive oil = evoo :lol:


Doh! being a virgin myself I should have known that..........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> Doh! being a virgin myself I should have known that..........


with a face like yours buddy im not surprised


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> with a face like yours buddy im not surprised


I thought you said you dont kick men when they are down incase they bit your c0ck off ?  << see remembered tonight !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> I did Keto a few months back and loved it, Ill be honest I guessed everything and eat out a lot but I found it soo so easy to stick to, if your unsure just eat the meat
> 
> Best of luck with it, oh and WTF is EVOO ?


after working out the macros i feel pretty confident about it, only problem is my shoulder injury is fecking killing me, shoulder is completely swollen and have restricted movement, at worse would mean no weight training til next week, but hoping it clears by wednesday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> after working out the macros i feel pretty confident about it, only problem is my shoulder injury is fecking killing me, shoulder is completely swollen and have restricted movement, at worse would mean no weight training til next week, but hoping it clears by wednesday


inject some omnadren into your delt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> after working out the macros i feel pretty confident about it, only problem is my shoulder injury is fecking killing me, shoulder is completely swollen and have restricted movement, at worse would mean no weight training til next week, but hoping it clears by wednesday


Cocodomol is the daddy mate....l am gangsta trippin on it as l type ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you're are not lifting, you won't need to carb refeed at all


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If you're are not lifting, you won't need to carb refeed at all


sounds good, carb refeed is only thing i needa read up on, but got a few days for that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> sounds good, carb refeed is only thing i needa read up on, but got a few days for that


Sticking with you here brother re this keto thing...

Need all the help l can get...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> glad the holiday went well, did you get on the rides in the amusement park, i know they have a 5ft 6 minimum limit


i would slap you in the face sir......

if i could reach :sad:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i would slap you in the face sir......
> 
> if i could reach :sad:


Yellow pages sir?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Yellow pages sir?


have you seen the size of the new ones???

alas, think about 4 new ones amount to 1 of the old faithful ones :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Sticking with you here brother re this keto thing...
> 
> Need all the help l can get...


seems to be a few starting keto recently so get the first few days over and should be sweet


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

But lets be honest, it would be funny to see mr Barsnack slapped by a midget


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> have you seen the size of the new ones???
> 
> alas, think about 4 new ones amount to 1 of the old faithful ones :lol:


you reckon that wee girl from the old yellow pages advertisement is fit now or if the wee guy has grown


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> But lets be honest, it would be funny to see mr Barsnack slapped by a midget


i did, you'll find it in www.redtube.com


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you reckon that wee girl from the old yellow pages advertisement is fit now or if the wee guy has grown


we've probably seen many of her videos on the website you mentioned above :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i did, you'll find it in www.redtube.com


Ouch.... Sexual and derogatory posts made in the general section of the forum....

:ban:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i did, you'll find it in www.redtube.com


Which video is it? I have looked through the first 206 videos and can't see you at this rate Ill be on there all night......

PS please don't reply.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im glad this journal hasnt strayed of the serious matter of my goals, i was worried it would get hijacked, oh well, Beyonce on bbc2 or 1, but shes on and its fecking great


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im glad this journal hasnt strayed of the serious matter of my goals, i was worried it would get hijacked, oh well, Beyonce on bbc2 or 1, but shes on and its fecking great


BARSNACK.... Mow come on... You could never start and end a serious thread, lets be honest here


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> BARSNACK.... Mow come on... You could never start and end a serious thread, lets be honest here


yeah i know, i cant even get through a funeral without cracking insensitive jokes about the deceased


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah i know, i cant even get through a funeral without cracking insensitive jokes about the deceased


Hit the nail on the head pal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> right worked out me diet for the week, will likely be some changes but will let you know when there is
> 
> Meal 1 = 4 full eggs + 3 bacon rashers
> 
> ...


Put up the macros of each meal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> right worked out me diet for the week, will likely be some changes but will let you know when there is
> 
> Meal 1 = 4 full eggs + 3 bacon rashers ( Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.80g )
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

shoulder is wrecked, couldnt sleep lastnight with it and had to drive myself to 24 Doctor Office which isnt easy changing gears with one arm, ive strained a muscle so got Ibrupofen to take and hada take day of work...arm feels abit better but range of movement is crap so weight training doesnt look likely, hoping my cardio can begin tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Diet needs a bit of work

Meal 1 is okay

All the other meals need equal amount of fats and protein....ie 30g F, 30g P

I'm feeling you on the shoulder

The way you have it you will enter glucogenosis (using protein for energy)

If you did this for too long, you body would eat your muscles away and you would die


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Plus, you wanna add some green veg in there in the evening meal. Keep you regular like


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Diet needs a bit of work
> 
> Meal 1 is okay
> 
> ...


sent it to aubuilt and he made similar recommendation about dropping chicken and using beef mince which i will once i eat the chicken i have, kinda already have the RIGHT meal plan in my head, when its simplified (equal amounts) then i can easily work out what needs dropped (chicken and what needs added/increased (cream, mince beef). Would i get away with the chicken til friday and still hit ketosis if i equal the fat percentages

P.S I eat broccilli just havent put it in my plan for some reason


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> shoulder is wrecked, couldnt sleep lastnight with it and had to drive myself to 24 Doctor Office which isnt easy changing gears with one arm, ive strained a muscle so got Ibrupofen to take and hada take day of work...arm feels abit better but range of movement is crap so weight training doesnt look likely, hoping my cardio can begin tomorrow


Sorry to hear about the shoulder BS ... hope it sorts itself out quickly.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> sent it to aubuilt and he made similar recommendation about dropping chicken and using beef mince which i will once i eat the chicken i have, kinda already have the RIGHT meal plan in my head, when its simplified (equal amounts) then i can easily work out what needs dropped (chicken and what needs added/increased (cream, mince beef). * Would i get away with the chicken til friday and still hit ketosis if i equal the fat percentages*
> 
> P.S I eat broccilli just havent put it in my plan for some reason


Yeah, you should.

Have you got a bg monitor or pi55 strips?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, you should.
> 
> Have you got a bg monitor or pi55 strips?


was looking at beef in tescos, same pro/fat ratio so chicken getting dumped...naw were do i get a bg monitor, chemist etc


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you can get one for free from my post

but they take a few weeks to come...

amazon or ebay otherwise


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> you can get one for free from my post
> 
> but they take a few weeks to come...
> 
> amazon or ebay otherwise


remembered bout JP puttng up a thread for free ones so goinna try both, cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

send me the chicken if you don't want it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPs post got lots of response...Mine didn't get one.....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> JPs post got lots of response...Mine didn't get one.....


been crippled with pain in my shoulder since saturday evening, been to doctors twice, pain killers didnt work and was told had a minor strain of muscle, so went to hosiptal lastnight as was close to ripping my arm off. Been told by Doctor ive a 'Grade 2 Tear of Deltoid'..So weight training is a no-no for up2 4weeks, if pain and movement gts better by friday i will begin carido training and abs. Will continue with two leg days aweek from monday (since there the most lagging muscle part, maybe its a blessing). Diet was what concerned me most, but having speaking to Aubuilt (who's Australian hence his name) hes advised me keto is still the diet to go for as ill lose little muscle mass without training as i would with a non-keto low carb diet. Quiet happy after his advice, so will conitnue with my ECA Stack once cardio begins and will continue with Photos next friday of my progress


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

nightmare about shoulder....

did you revise your diet plan?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> nightmare about shoulder....
> 
> did you revise your diet plan?


yeah think ive left you a profile message...went to asda after hospital lastnight and got some quality beef mince, really cheap and has a 21 protein to 19 fat ratio, which is great, will get me plan on here tonight or early tmorrow morning and post it up and send it to milky to see how hes getting on

Gutted about shoulder, but been in touch with guy who does Deep Tissue massage so my book an appointment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not good news about the shoulder B hope you get fighting fit soon buddy


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> stick them up, only reason i havent showed me face is cause of the aas ill be using, theres 2 people i know who use this site that hate steroids and know me so dont want them shouting there mouth of bout me...with pics you'll get better advice were your going right or wrong


ive only went and done it mate!!

check out my journal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's it going B?

Have you started keto diet?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How's it going B?
> 
> Have you started keto diet?


been on i since monday, although i had a bit of pitta bread on tuesday night so wether thats knocked me out i dont know, otherwise im doing fine, sorting my final diet plan as i type, want to get it finished before finish work at 1pm, otherwise ill finish it at home. Quiet confident with the diet, and ordred my bp monitor which should be here tomorrow, only problem is waiting til this shoulders better to begin cardio, aubuilt told me keto is muscle sparring so will stay on it

P.S When can i carb up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

depends

are you using slin or metformin?

Edit

The whole point of a carb-up is to replenish your glycogen stores sio that you can train.

As you are not training, you won't need to carb-up

Just do SKD, stay in keto until your shoulder gets better


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> depends
> 
> are you using slin or metformin?


neither, im going natty with this keto diet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

just edited post above


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> just edited post above


oh sound, but feck me thats along time on keto, few weeks, ive a wedding on 16th so will likely knock myself out of it then...is a carb up needed if im cardio training?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

people stay on atkins their whole life....

stay in ketosis till the wedding, then have a right old 'carb-up'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> people stay on atkins their whole life....
> 
> stay in ketosis till the wedding, then have a right old 'carb-up'


got me BP Monitor, and reading was 4.7, guessing im in keto then, although me fingers are covered in holes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha

okay, with regard to blood glucose levels.

Most normal people (people without diabetes) are in the region of 4 - 8 mmol,

so, just because you are below 5.6, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in ketosis.

You cannot be in ketosis if your blood sugar is higher than 5.6

so, test after any foods you introduce 15, 30 and 45 mins after devouring that nosh. If you go over 5.6 don't eat that particular food.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)

Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)

Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)

Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)

Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)

Roughly 2,300 calories spilt

182.9 fat (68%)

191.6 Pro (31%)

8.5 Carbs (1%)


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)
> 
> Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> ...


Looks good barsnack the more Ive been looking mince really seems like the most straighforward thing to eat on a keto diet


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lacking a bit in the old protein department maybe?, what u weighing in at now btw?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Lacking a bit in the old protein department maybe?, what u weighing in at now btw?


not weighted myself since i started, but will do when finished work...as far as i know fats and protein have to be spilt 70/30, so i feel im definetly getting enough protein as im getting more than ilb my body weight, i gues im around 178lb. Oh and cause im cutting and keto is protein sparring, im not losing any so although ill likely lose muscle due fewer calories, im goinna be losing fat which is my realy aim. What muscle i do lose, i can make up in weeks when i bulk in august


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Looks good barsnack the more Ive been looking mince really seems like the most straighforward thing to eat on a keto diet


thanks, got tassotti and Ausbuilt to thank for the diet help. Ive cut chicken out completely due to it being low in fat, and with mince, the content of protein and fat are similar so it ideal, plus its as cheap and tastes better than chicken.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> not weighted myself since i started, but will do when finished work...as far as i know fats and protein have to be spilt 70/30, so i feel im definetly getting enough protein *as im getting more than ilb my body weight*, i gues im around 178lb. Oh and cause im cutting and keto is protein sparring, im not losing any so although ill likely lose muscle due fewer calories, im goinna be losing fat which is my realy aim. What muscle i do lose, i can make up in weeks when i bulk in august


ahh right, im more of the philosophy of around 1.5 grams per pound of bodyweight. i try to hit around 240 grams of protein with my weight being at 81 kilo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ahh right, im more of the philosophy of around 1.5 grams per pound of bodyweight. i try to hit around 240 grams of protein with my weight being at 81 kilo


migh be wrong but think with cutting you have to keep body above 1lb per bw as keto is protein sparring, unles if your cutting doing low carbs, then since carbs are being burned, its improtant to keep protein high so not too much is ate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh right, im not one for all the fancy dieting methods  bit ignorant to it all if im honest. if i get fat then i lessen my carb intake, thats about as far as i go really, lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> ahh right, *im not one for all the fancy dieting methods *  * bit ignorant to it all if im honest*. if i get fat then i lessen my carb intake, thats about as far as i go really, lol


thats a good way of doing it as well, although this is my first attempt at keto so trying to learn as much as possible,

by the way

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/141288-does-anyone-ever-feel-painfully-smarter-than-someone.html

this comes to mind


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i was actually surprised you werent the creator of that thread :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's it going barstool?

Any headaches yet?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How's it going barstool?
> 
> Any headaches yet?


the name changes by day...naw no headaches only stomach grumbling every now and then, thin when i start my cardio tomrrow with ECA Stack itll be differnt...shoulder is feeling far better now, got 95% movement back and pain isn't tooo bad, had my first night sleep lastnight without waking up in agnony so targets gym in 10 days...diet is the same, i subsitute the odd thing but always make sure its with fat/protein ration and target calories


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you run ECA stack before? If so, is it an appetite suppressant or a stimulant (or both)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you run ECA stack before? If so, is it an appetite suppressant or a stimulant (or both)


both i think, done it for few days tehn got injured so stopped it as didnt see the point when i wasnt weight training, first session on ECA was horrible, had no energy and sweated like a tramp, but had a great session when i looked back, starting again, you ran it yourself


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no been thinking about getting it.

I've got Elite weight loss stack...I took 1 just after I stopped smoking...bad idea...what with the stim effect from the pills and the withdrawal from the nicotine, I was climbing the walls.....

I went for a short run, then came home and passed out....lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> no been thinking about getting it.
> 
> I've got Elite weight loss stack...I took 1 just after I stopped smoking...bad idea...what with the stim effect from the pills and the withdrawal from the nicotine, I was climbing the walls.....
> 
> I went for a short run, then came home and passed out....lol


screw that, first day i took eca, i was cleaning one of the beaches in my village and felt i was on 'e', kept chewing the jaws of meself, but that thankfully passed...goina do a light run tomorrow then figure out best cardio plan


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right, back on my ECA Stack today, starting to feel like ive ate a thousand e-tabs but at least i know there taking effect, diet is staying the same as mentioned in previous page and begining my cardio today...shoulder has full movement back but still alittle bit of pain if i over stretch it so weights will do until weekend, except tomorrow ill do me legs and again friday...cardio today will be a jog on the beach for 20mins hopefully, but since ive been outa cardio ill see how long ill last...feeling good, great day, diet giong well, understandment of keto getting better and finally unblocked the toilet in the girls bathroom


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Had me first Cardio session, ran at decent pace for 12mins (not alot but first time) without stopping and then ran another 5minutes were i would run at decent pace for 10secs then sprint like a thief in the night for 30 sec's until i collapsed, with ECA Stack being started today, felt very dizzy but got the mental block of first run over with so onwards and upwards, legs tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work B

Have you been testing your blood glucose levels?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good work B
> 
> Have you been testing your blood glucose levels?


just daily, usually after third/fourth meal, all is fine, im eating fcuk all carbs.m only ones im getting are from vegtables (and thats very very low) and peanut butter, and eat only 2 tablespoons of it...feel like ive craacked the diet its just the refeed next friday...got a wedding so ill likely knock myself outa ket, but ill have been in it for 17days and will get back into after wedding for final 2 weeks of cut so all will be well


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

weighed myself today for first time since i started and im 12st 5lb, so ive lost 7lbs in a week, probaly mostly water weight buit getting told ive defo lost weight around the stomach, will have pics on friday...had another cv session with time on both rowing machine and treadmill, doing legs hopefull tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> weighed myself today for first time since i started and im 12st 5lb, so ive lost 7lbs in a week, probaly mostly water weight buit getting told ive defo lost weight around the stomach, will have pics on friday...had another cv session with time on both rowing machine and treadmill, doing legs hopefull tomorrow


well done fattie


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> well done fattie


i should rename this Journal 'barsnack attempt to have a back like Uhans'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i should rename this Journal 'barsnack attempt to have a back like Uhans'


you have more chance of looking like brigitte nielsen m8 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

where did she come into it anyway? why her?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm very surprised I weigh more than you! :blink:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> where did she come into it anyway? why her?


no reason, first thing that popped into my head, think it was probaly i was watchin a documentary on rick flair (wrestler) and she reminded me of him and i was starting this journal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> I'm very surprised I weigh more than you! :blink:


im not, you eat small children


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i should rename this Journal 'barsnack attempt to have a back like Uhans'


i have gone the uhan back pose, Dont worries though as i have a bars back pose that i am saving for a rainy day.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> i have gone the uhan back pose, Dont worries though as i have a bars back pose that i am saving for a rainy day.


now i feel i can finally relate to you


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> now i feel i can finally relate to you


haha

Yeah i felt some people were turning there back on me !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> haha
> 
> Yeah i felt some people were turning there back on me !!!!


Never ever use that joke again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Never ever use that joke again


Ahhhh I new you would like it !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

well at least uhans giving the cold shoulder now !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> well at least uhans giving the cold shoulder now !!!!


For someone called Uhan, he doesn't lookn Indian much?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> For someone called Uhan, he doesn't lookn Indian much?


Just googled uhan to see if you ment native indian or call centre indian !!!!

what i found was funny but now you google your name and go images


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan actually comes up in images, and too his left two people riding


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tonight first night i wont do cardio due to first session of ab ripper x lastnight, me hips are killing me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan 7th pic, barsnack 8th pic but sorry guys i am taking 1st 2nd and 12th !!!!

Whats ab ripper x ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ab ripper x is an ab workout that has 12 different exercises were you aim for 25reps each one after another...i could do about 5 each and that was with **** form...heres part 1 and 2, take alook


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> For someone called Uhan, he doesn't lookn Indian much?


a while ago a new guy came on here and called me a dirty arab due to my name lol

heres a back pic for ya


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> a while ago a new guy came on here and called me a dirty arab due to my name lol
> 
> heres a back pic for ya


thanks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> a while ago a new guy came on here and called me a dirty arab due to my name lol
> 
> heres a back pic for ya


i love the wee pansy mirror you have pointing directly up at you

P.S Was the guy who called you a dirty arab Jim Davidson by any chance


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Ab ripper x is an ab workout that has 12 different exercises were you aim for 25reps each one after another...i could do about 5 each and that was with **** form...heres part 1 and 2, take alook


Ab ripper !!!! It should be called ab smash the fuk out of your body er x

I aint got the cardio to follow something like that plus i want to smash chads ( i assume thats his name ) head in for being to american, does he say praise the lord after ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> a while ago a new guy came on here and called me a dirty arab due to my name lol
> 
> heres a back pic for ya


You look like your holding on to an invisible towel rail or a glass shower screen


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ab ripper !!!! It should be called ab smash the fuk out of your body er x
> 
> I aint got the cardio to follow something like that plus i want to smash chads ( i assume thats his name ) head in for being to american, does he say praise the lord after ?


haha, he is a condesending pr**k...i thought i could keep up but feck me its horrible hard but really good for abs and core


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BOOM


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> BOOM


pic should have this played every time its displayed


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, he is a condesending pr**k...i thought i could keep up but feck me its horrible hard but really good for abs and core


I know what you mean as i am thinking about giving german volume training soon but aint sure i can hack it just yet. Tried 20 squat routine for awhile and that was a killer but ab stuff is tuff


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> BOOM


I need more angle on the old noggin to get it right !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I know what you mean as i am thinking about giving german volume training soon but aint sure i can hack it just yet. Tried 20 squat routine for awhile and that was a killer but ab stuff is tuff


was considering german volume myself, but only problem is amount of time you'd be taking up on whatever gym equipment your using


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Home gym see, It does come in handy sometimes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Home gym see, It does come in handy sometimes


you building for strength or bb'ing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Home gym see, It does come in handy sometimes


yeah it gives you something to look at when taking pictures of your back .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you building for strength or bb'ing


does he train ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> yeah it gives you something to look at when taking pictures of your back .


and hanging clothes on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> does he train ?


harsh...lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I detect a back sub-group developing here. Retro, never thought I'd say this, but I'm missing your mug shot


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I detect a back sub-group developing here. Retro, never thought I'd say this, but I'm missing your mug shot


we could call ourselves 'take back' as in the man band


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you building for strength or bb'ing


At the moment i am just training to ease myself back into it. before i strted training about 3 years back i was 10.5 stone. Didnt know much about weigths and didnt have a bench but got one bench about 2 years back, trained as heavy as i could without spotter or squat rack and my strength went up a fair bit. Eat anything i could see and needless to say i put weight on but a fair bit of fat too, went to 14 stone then cut in the summer without knowing how, went mad , lost all gains really and went down to 12. Went up again winter and now down to 12 again

Really i need to get the principal right but it was more stregth training, Now i am more inclined to do bodybuilding and focus on high rep low weight with strict form

managed to get 20 rep squat at 120kg which was good for me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mingster i think you are mearly voicing the opinion of many people,

Bars when i have spread the love abit your getting reps for the take back, brilliant


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> we could call ourselves 'take back' as in the man band[/quote
> 
> Can I be your manager?
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> mingster i think you are mearly voicing the opinion of many people,
> 
> Bars when i have spread the love abit your getting reps for the take back, brilliant


thank you, without reps my life isnt worth living.....i soley built for strength but now ive included bb trainin (higher reps) along with strenght training to see how i get on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> mingster i think you are mearly voicing the opinion of many people,
> 
> Bars when i have spread the love abit your getting reps for the take back, brilliant


i take it back :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> im fine with that, but going by retro and uhans previous comments ive read, ines will be the only female ones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> any holes a goal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Guess so, but you've got to admit you're a pretty dodgy bunch to choose from


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Guess so, but you've got to admit you're a pretty dodgy bunch to choose from


this sounds like every traveller guy when he picks a wife


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Guess so, but you've got to admit you're a pretty dodgy bunch to choose from


well the podgy ones are more grateful and dont run too fast lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's a back shot so I don't feel left out. And before you say it, I am giving the wall a hard time for setting it's lip up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 59687
> Here's a back shot so I don't feel left out. And before you say it, I am giving the wall a hard time for setting it's lip up


[email protected], your back is way bigger than mine and you have more hair, you've kinda ruined my day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 59687
> Here's a back shot so I don't feel left out. And before you say it, I am giving the wall a hard time for setting it's lip up


good back ming but you left your woolly hat on


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

we finally get a pic of the ming! :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> good back ming but *you left your woolly hat on*


how you know he has a condom on?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> we finally get a pic of the ming! :laugh:


Well I'm not one for pics. This is from about three months back and I've bulked a little since then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> good back ming but you left your woolly hat on


That's not a hat, that's mould.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> That's not a hat, that's mould.


my guess is your around 5 foot 8 ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

uhan said:


> my guess is your around 5 foot 8 ?


5ft 11 you smooth talking devil


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> 5ft 11 you smooth talking devil


lol sorry buddy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i just ate chicken and lamb kebab, only the meat but with a bit of salad and some house sauce, think i coulda knocked myself out of keto


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Six foot in chunky trainers and two pairs of socks :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i just ate chicken and lamb kebab, only the meat but with a bit of salad and some house sauce, think i coulda knocked myself out of keto


Test it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Test it


waiting 20min, watchin apprentice, left a comment already on yuor journal lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice back ming, i am looking like the peanut back of the group !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> nice back ming, i am looking like the peanut back of the group !!!!


nah mine wasnt a great shot in my journal (more shameless advertising on my behalf  )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> nice back ming, i am looking like the peanut back of the group !!!!


Cheers fella. Once your dodgy discs heal up a bit I'm sure you'll see some rapid progress :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOO tested 5.7, so guessing im outa keto or anyway i can redeem it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

well, even though everyone on here goes on about 5.6, I think it is actually 5.8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

have you had any keto symptoms since you started?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> have you had any keto symptoms since you started?


didnt know there were any, have defo had a dramatic lose in weight, 7lb in a week, are there suppose to be other symptoms


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

headaches, bad breath, metallic taste in mouth, dry mouth, mouldy knob, bad moods, lack of energy until in keto, then energy boost


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> headaches, bad breath, metallic taste in mouth, dry mouth, mouldy knob, bad moods, lack of energy until in keto, then energy boost


i feel really energetic and my jogging has been better than expected, no headaches although cause im on ECA Stack, it kinda gave me a dry mouth but defo bad moods, kicked a dog yesterday cause i thought he called me a gimp


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

**** i got all those symptoms and i aint even on a keto diet !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> **** i got all those symptoms and i aint even on a keto diet !!!!


lay off the smack then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

are you testing after the eca stack, cos caffeine spikes me a bit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> are you testing after the eca stack, cos caffeine spikes me a bit


last stack is taken at 6pm so just tested meself at 10 and reading said 5.7, goinna carryone and see what reading is like tomorrow...does carb ups not knock u out of keto, and if so why is it important if it sets you back


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you got Dan Duchaine's Book Body Odor (hmmm might be Opus)

I haven't read the carb-up section yet, but from what I understand, the carb-up replenishes your glycogen stores and gives you the energy to train for the following week (could be wrong)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

some people use metformin to get back into keto quicker after the carb up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> some people use metformin to get back into keto quicker after the carb up


not read the book but will look out for it..got me carb up next friday (wedding) ill honestly knock the fcuk outa the carbs with food and beer but can get back into getting keto on again next day...got keto diet to follow until 29th July, then new cycle begins begining august

P.S I cant take you serious with that avi pic haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha

The keto bible according to Ausbuilt

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cheers fella wil have a read when im working tomorrow as my job BLOWS


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

all jobs blow

Aus recommends the 24 hour carb up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> all jobs blow
> 
> Aus recommends the 24 hour carb up


im guessing its with complex carbs and not fast food


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you guess correct..had a quick look ...looks like shakes and dextrose for first few hours then ceral and other high gi shiit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

completly correct regarding carb ups, and make sure 24 hours.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dieting still on course, BG reading is back to 4.7, back from run on the beach, feel fitness is coming although ill probaly go for another one later. Still feel a slight twing on shoulder so will defo start weight training monday....Pics tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> dieting still on course, BG reading is back to 4.7, back from run on the beach, feel fitness is coming although ill probaly go for another one later. Still feel a slight twing on shoulder so will defo start weight training monday....Pics tomorrow


hope your keeping focused buddy , having injury's and niggles are sh1te .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Barsnack will no longer be posting as he has turned his mothers car into a fireball !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> hope your keeping focused buddy , having injury's and niggles are sh1te .


defo still focused, going out in belfast sat, but taking food with me to mates and sticking to vodka and diet coke so should still be on keto, got photos tomorrow so you can see if ive lost abit, defo feel im looking alot slimmer and were injury is concerned, monday isnt long to go to my gym return


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Barsnack will no longer be posting as he has turned his mothers car into a fireball !


haha, wee bro text me 'get that fcuking car valetted tomorrow its stinking' hes away with his mates in it and there away to smoke blow so if car goes up then maybe ill get away with it


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

sounds like your doing well

keep it up mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> sounds like your doing well
> 
> keep it up mate


coming from an animated person, that means alot


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like the keto is working well bud; keep up the good work :thumbup1:

Have been out in Belfast a few times myself and liked it a lot. I actually scored with a really hot bird but she was out with her 20 stone friend and my mate wouldn't take one for the team the bastard :cursing: Pity I wasn't out with you as I'm sure you would have done the decent thing eh?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Sounds like the keto is working well bud; keep up the good work :thumbup1:
> 
> Have been out in Belfast a few times myself and liked it a lot. I actually scored with a really hot bird but she was out with her 20 stone friend and my mate wouldn't take one for the team the bastard :cursing: Pity I wasn't out with you as I'm sure you would have done the decent thing eh?


cheers, yeah keto going great, just the fact i cant weight train has hindered my progress but getting back into it on monday so expect the next 2 weeks to really show my results...and i would have been all over that 20stone bird like white on rice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Photos


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

must add, ive a Sacral Nerve Stimulator (imilar to pacemaker) which is the size of a 20 box cigarette packet in my right stomach which you can see from pics, so it kinda moves my stomach out abit which is why last photo is me from my left side


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one bars, Theres a hell of a difference already. also its good to see you cut your hair !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice one bars, Theres a hell of a difference already. also its good to see you cut your hair !!!!


cheers mate, really progress will be made from monday onwards once i begin weight training,will start of light as i can still feel a niggle in me shoulder but getting too restless, going out tonight but stucting to strictly diet cooke and vodka to stay in keto


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progress BS ,keep it up !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm liking the progress on that. Nice.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> cheers, yeah keto going great, just the fact i cant weight train has hindered my progress but getting back into it on monday so expect the next 2 weeks to really show my results...*and i would have been all over that 20stone bird like white on rice*


Good lad


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put the pics up next to each other you lazy mofo


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

any target weight in mind marsbar? or you just going on mirror/how you feel?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> any target weight in mind marsbar? or you just going on mirror/how you feel?


going by mirror, never been a fan of weight measures, hoping to get some of me abs showing and ill be happy....came in lastnite after night on the **** (strictyl vodka and diet coke) bg reading was 6.7 but its 3.4 today, guess im i outa ketosis???


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> coming from an animated person, that means alot


i really must change that to a proper pic!

your looking good in the pics mate, nice curtains too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

will you actually be able to see abs with a money box in your belly?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> will you actually be able to see abs with a money box in your belly?


he just needs to eat another 5 *** packets ...... visable abs 24/7


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> will you actually be able to see abs with a money box in your belly?


haha, at least top 2, so am i outa ketosis due to my reading being 6.7 lastnight yet 3.4 today, needa know cause if so im having a cheat meal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3.4...have you ever been that low before?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 3.4...have you ever been that low before?


nope, dont understand the sudden drop, but want to know witht he high reading lastnite am i outa ketosis, if so goinna literally murder a mcdonalds


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Impossible to say without ketostix. You could be in glucogeonesis, but you may well be back in ketosis...I slip in and out of keto on a daily basis

dunno..your choice on the maccy d's


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Impossible to say without ketostix. You could be in glucogeonesis, but you may well be back in ketosis...I slip in and out of keto on a daily basis
> 
> dunno..your choice on the maccy d's


tempting, horribly hungover so might break keto o hell, goinna be on strict keto til 28th july so think ill do no harm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

call it a mini-carb up..that way it's okay...lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> tempting, horribly hungover so might break keto o hell, goinna be on strict keto til 28th july so think ill do no harm


treat yourself man!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't bother with keto sticks either. Just use BG monitor.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hada big indian, not even sorry for it...keto shall resume tomorrow as well as finally getting back to the gym from injury


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

did the turban get stuck in your teeth


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hada big indian, not even sorry for it...keto shall resume tomorrow as well as finally getting back to the gym from injury


Good man. Hope the training comeback goes well, fella. Go steady.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> did the turban get stuck in your teeth


haha, its ran by whites believe it or not


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Hope the training comeback goes well, fella. Go steady.


thank you, will likely take it easy as shoulder wont be fully healed


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, steady away. Hopefully I will be returning to training later in the week after a months break. It's easy to get frustrated not training then go mad as soon as you start back and immediately injure something else.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im looking forward to getting bck, know the pump ill get tomorrow will give me a hardon...this the longest ive been out gym since i began training last year so no more 2week breaks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been training again for a month since a 4-5 month break. It feels good getting back but like ming said its about taking your time and easing yourself in. At the moment i feel 80% and sometimes think lets up the weight but i know it will be a bad move so jsut a maintainance thing for me and hoping muscle memory is real !!!!

Maybe you should stick to legs and back extentions sort of thing until your 100%


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

backf rom first gym session since injury, done me arms (tri's and bi's), done same exercises with only pretty much the same weight i used previous (page 1) and felt really good, only difference was i subsituted dips for skulls as dont feel like putting that kinda stress on shoulders just yet and was more than happy with my workout...gym is shut for next two days due to holidays over here and will do chest and possible legs on thur with back and light shoulders on fridays...ive missed thegym more than some of my dead relatives, and i kinda liked my relatives


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done you sentimental fella you lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> hada big indian, not even sorry for it...keto shall resume tomorrow as well as finally getting back to the gym from injury


Top man and good luck getting back into it...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sitting at 12st 4lb, was 13st when i began keto near 2weeks, stomach is coming along great so got a new plan...goinna smash bulking cycle from august onwarrds to feb, then goinna carb cycle for few months, been reading into it and like the idea plus think when im young i can afford to test out different training/diet techniques to see what works best


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice work, its a good feeling getting back on it. you will feel it tomorrow like your an unbroken hyman gym virgin


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice work, its a good feeling getting back on it. you will feel it tomorrow like your an *unbroken hyman gym virgin*


i think i saw that video on redtube before


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

think your confusing it with "unbroken ebony midget hyman at the gym" that was on youporn


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Few days and no new posts on here bars, Was looking forward to seeing how your training went after time out with the shoulder ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is he ???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sh!t knows

he will be by soon with some obsure comical reply i am sure


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack started a mega tren cycle thought you all seen it unfold on the news ?

massive fires and riots .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No sign yet???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Think he must have got a flight to russia with his swag bag !!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

he must be locked in the ladies toilets at the caravan site!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I had 4 likes from him earlier, I was gonna welcome him back but he never posted.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all, ive been neglecting this for last few days due to only getting back from a wedding, broke my diet etc but that was expected, and gym has been closed sue to the holidays over here, but frfom tomorrow i get back on it like a car bonnet. Going for a run tomorrow and gym full 5days awwek from monday as feel my shoulder is good...got until 28th to lose last few pounds and im going for bulk on august. Just ordered my new cycle which is a test e/tren e/dbol/adex/hcg cycle so really looking forward to that...i do apologise to not keeping this upto date last few days but was away from home and i know how much your lifes depend on this thread


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Hello all, ive been neglecting this for last few days due to only getting back from a wedding, broke my diet etc but that was expected, and gym has been closed sue to the holidays over here, but frfom tomorrow i get back on it like a car bonnet. Going for a run tomorrow and gym full 5days awwek from monday as feel my shoulder is good...got until 28th to lose last few pounds and im going for bulk on august. Just ordered my new cycle which is a test e/tren e/dbol/adex/hcg cycle so really looking forward to that...i do apologise to not keeping this upto date last few days but was away from home and i know how much your lifes depend on this thread


phew my life can continue.

We thought you'de got lost in Greshies tent/


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> phew my life can continue.
> 
> We thought you'de got lost in Greshies tent/


haha no no, went to my cousins wedding were it ended up in a free for all on bus back home, great


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha no no, went to my cousins wedding were it ended up in a free for all on bus back home, great


hope I'm not being naive, but what is a free for all?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha no no, went to my cousins wedding were it ended up in a free for all on bus back home, great


Pics  .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> hope I'm not being naive, but what is a free for all?


big big fight, punches flying everywere, best way to end an irish wedding


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Pics  .


unfortunatly i didnt bring me camera, shame cause there was lots of fit birds there, pity i didnt get one


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well to be honest bars i think you have sunk to an all new low, maybe you can come back from this but your reputation has been damaged

Your probably more hated than rebecca brokks at the moment !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well to be honest bars i think you have sunk to an all new low, maybe you can come back from this but your reputation has been damaged
> 
> Your probably more hated than rebecca brokks at the moment !!!!!


as long as he isnt as hated as you buddy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

oh i wasn't invovled in the scrap, my behaviour excelled through out, to be honest i was tripping of my tits of some ket a cousin had


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bars I ment you sunk to an all time new low because you neglected the ukm comunity !!!!

Next you will be telling us your leaving us for a woman !!!!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Bars I ment you sunk to an all time new low because you neglected the ukm comunity !!!!
> 
> Next you will be telling us your leaving us for a woman !!!!!!!!!


a woman, yuck dont be grose


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> a woman, yuck dont be grose


now JP on the other hand.........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> now JP on the other hand.........


He hasnt been banned has he ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> He hasnt been banned has he ?


is that even possible


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

wow, he's actually banned?? :blink:

wonder if its a self imposed ban, as in, he's asked for it to keep himself off the site for a while?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> wow, he's actually banned?? :blink:
> 
> wonder if its a self imposed ban, as in, he's asked for it to keep himself off the site for a while?


hes last person i though would get banned, maybe he tried to overthrow Lorian, and there was only one winner

P.S Tomorrow diet is back, as well as training, heavy day tomorrow, think shoulder is fine enough, got to do some running tomorrow and maybe a skip and bag work....fcuk im excited


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> *hes last person i though would get banned, maybe he tried to overthrow Lorian, and there was only one winner*
> 
> P.S Tomorrow diet is back, as well as training, heavy day tomorrow, think shoulder is fine enough, got to do some running tomorrow and maybe a skip and bag work....fcuk im excited


this calls for a thread where the question shall be answered!!

and good luck with tomorrow, expecting various aches tuesday morning


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

first proper proper session back from Injury, done Chest and Tri's, session went brillant, decided to go for a lighter week (6-12 reps) and althoguh strength is down alittle, the pumps i got were fantastic, didnt feel the shoulder at all so all good so far...went for a swim afterwards and diet is in check so goinna give everything i have til i finish next week

P.S Should take hold of me new cycle tomorrow, good day in all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jp has been banned for posting inappropriate pics in the general section chaps..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Jp has been banned for posting inappropriate pics in the general section chaps..


haha yeah there was a thread made about it, only 7days


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Were they pics of the sh1te cheat meals he has.... Now that deserves a ban.!.!.!.!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

GYM time, needa smash bi's and back, although not too fussed on doing deadlift straight back from shoulder injury, maybe lighten the load or something, needa throw in a little cardio as well, plus ive lost the phone for my Caravan Site and two of my mates broke in and vandalised the toilets and broke into a caravan (while family was in it) to look for alcohol)..MORONS


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice mates barman


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Had another great session, done

Back

Weighted Dips x 4 (6-12 reps) 5kg

Bent Over Rows x 4 (6-12 reps) 70kg

Lat Pulldowns x 4 (6-12 reps) 37.5kg

Biceps

Wide Grip Barbell Curls x 4 (6-12 reps) 12.5kg

Short Grip Barbell Curls x 4 (6-12 reps) 11.25kg

Session took around 35-40 mins, 30 secs inbetween reps, so waas very quick and intense, numbers have dropped but its cause im concentrating on more reps while i feel shoulder is completely fine

Going to do either a run or some bag work and a skip in next hour

# Didnt do Deads as i normally do on back day as i stil not confident on my shoulder, but they will definetly be introduced next week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top stuff, fella. Amazing what an enforced break does for training intensity on return. I've been the same today with silly leg workout :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Top stuff, fella. Amazing what an enforced break does for training intensity on return. I've been the same today with silly leg workout :thumbup1:


a break every now and again really sends the body into overdrive, loved it.....forgot to mention im now 12st 3lb from 13stone so not bad going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work barmaid


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> a break every now and again really sends the body into overdrive, loved it.....forgot to mention im now 12st 3lb from 13stone so not bad going


So are you still on this diet? And when does the bulk start  I like bulks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good work barmaid


haha your goina run outa names starting with bar


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> So are you still on this diet? And when does the bulk start  I like bulks


yeah went back on diet on monday til the 28th July, go to leeds 29th til 31st and its Steroid/bulk time 1sr August, got me gear today, all except the tren e which is being sent as i speak, so cant wait for this new bulk, hoping to hit 14st 6lb at end


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checking in mate, good work...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> a break every now and again really sends the body into overdrive, loved it.....forgot to mention im now 12st 3lb from 13stone so not bad going


and now you weigh more than me, lol, i weighed in today at 79 kilo :sad: funny cuz i thought the pizza/fish and chips at the weekend would have had a different effect


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> and now you weigh more than me, lol, i weighed in today at 79 kilo :sad: funny cuz i thought the pizza/fish and chips at the weekend would have had a different effect


errrr was reading your lifts, funny how your deads are alot better than mine, squat similar yet bench i own you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> errrr was reading your lifts, funny how your deads are alot better than mine, squat similar yet bench i own you


Hmmm. I detect a powerlifting meet developing here.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> errrr was reading your lifts, funny how your deads are alot better than mine, squat similar yet bench i own you


not sure what it is mate, but bench just f***s me over good and proper!! lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. I detect a powerlifting meet developing here.


pfff, im au naturale, unlike some


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> pfff, im au naturale, unlike some


never mind a meet, i feel a keyboard fight coming


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> never mind a meet, i feel a keyboard fight coming


my exclamation mark is considerably bigger thans yours....... :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> never mind a meet, i feel a keyboard fight coming


Classic confrontation - pusher versus puller  .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Classic confrontation - *pusher* versus puller  .


you seen me selling bags of powder outside B&Q again

Right needa do me cardio, goinna try couple of 3minute round on punch bag


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barnacle, barbell, baretta, barst4rd, barbarian, barbichette, barsteward, barbecue, barbie, barbour, barbwire

Just a few for tass


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

shoulders and legs done, was great session, once again lifts are slightly down, but dont care, can barely walk at the minute and shoulder (first session on it since injury) held up well, but got the slight feeling my injured shoulder looked wonky, think its in my head but not sure...onwards and upwards


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

well done mate, first sessions always a killer after a layoff, i think everyone get's a wee bit paranoid after an injury...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> well done mate, first sessions always a killer after a layoff, i think everyone get's a wee bit paranoid after an injury...


cheers, i was, but now its over, feel alot better about were my trainings going, so hope to hit the heavy reps within 2weeks for start of me bulk/cycle


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

good work barfight


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> shoulders and legs done, was great session, once again lifts are slightly down, but dont care, can barely walk at the minute and shoulder (first session on it since injury) held up well, but got the slight feeling my injured shoulder looked wonky, think its in my head but not sure...onwards and upwards


Well done mate. I'm exactly the same at minute. Legs are aching like a [email protected] today after all those reps yesterday  .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. I'm exactly the same at minute. Legs are aching like a [email protected] today after all those reps yesterday  .


tell me about it, suppose to go running but legs really hurt, my cardio isn't going to plan, will get swimming tomorrow and will aim for swimming the next 4-5days in a row, only got a week left and stil alot of fat to shift...im running test e and tren e so if i eat really clean, is it possible toi lose some bodyfat as i increase muscle since im on them compounds???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> tell me about it, suppose to go running but legs really hurt, my cardio isn't going to plan, will get swimming tomorrow and will aim for swimming the next 4-5days in a row, only got a week left and stil alot of fat to shift...im running test e and tren e so if i eat really clean, is it possible toi lose some bodyfat as i increase muscle since im on them compounds???


Well, everyone says it's impossible to do both at once but if you can put on muscle that would spread the fat around a bit so it looks less  As I've said before, I'm a great believer in wider shoulders are the solution to an increased waist


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

bars can you do your cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, That will make you shift twice as much fat as doing it later with food for fuel also a gallon of frozen water will burn 150ish cals a day. Its a hard way to get in shape though !!!!

Green tea, cayanne pepper / chilli powder may give you an extra boost too but probably more a long term thing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> bars can you do your cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, That will make you shift twice as much fat as doing it later with food for fuel also a gallon of frozen water will burn 150ish cals a day. Its a hard way to get in shape though !!!!
> 
> Green tea, cayanne pepper / chilli powder may give you an extra boost too but probably more a long term thing


been drinking green tea for awhile...i go to work and do my first hours work then have me first meal, so it kinda burns as its physical, but going running first thing tomorrow morning as i have to clean two beaches in my area and its really lovely...Why does frozen water burn calories???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

by the way, done another chest and tricep session which went splendily, really liking doing 7-12 reps each exercise, but do hate the fact im lifting less, think its an ego thing...also went for a swim which was great except for the two loverbids that kept getting in my way, didnt mind her as she was fit but the guy was a mong...and got me last shop for keto done, lots of nice meats like beef, sausages, burgers all within me calorie and fat/protein range


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

frozen water burns cals due to your core temperature having to work hard to get back to its normal temperature.but Same as if you eat really hot food but cold does it better. What weight are you hoping to get to ?

So your liking the higher reps. i am lloking forward to trying gvt in aug but have heard and read its a killer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> frozen water burns cals due to your core temperature having to work hard to get back to its normal temperature.but Same as if you eat really hot food but cold does it better. What weight are you hoping to get to ?
> 
> So your liking the higher reps. i am lloking forward to trying gvt in aug but have heard and read its a killer


no weight in mind, i play it by the mirror, before i began training last april, i was my natural weight of 10stone on the button, so not at 12st 3lb and thats after been of gear for 4months now and cutting (although not near as good as i could have) for past 4weeks, in my opinion, weighing scales are scumbags and cant be trusted.

Whats gvt training, love hearing these new things, it isnt the one im reading were you do heavy compounds with low rep/heavy weight for first week, then 6-12 reps for heavy compound and isolation exercises second week, then third its 'total annilation' were you do up to 40 reps for excerises with 25reps for arms


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> no weight in mind, i play it by the mirror, before i began training last april, i was my natural weight of 10stone on the button, so not at 12st 3lb and thats after been of gear for 4months now and cutting (although not near as good as i could have) for past 4weeks, in my opinion, weighing scales are scumbags and cant be trusted.
> 
> Whats gvt training, love hearing these new things, it isnt the one im reading were you do heavy compounds with low rep/heavy weight for first week, then 6-12 reps for heavy compound and isolation exercises second week, then third its 'total annilation' were you do up to 40 reps for excerises with 25reps for arms


yeah the mirror is def the best thing to go by although i do weigh myself every so often !!!!

i was 10.5 when i started and at 6 foot was a bit lanky, since then the weights been up and down but have ended up at 13.8 with alot of flab due to lack of weights and drugs ( medical and not even fun ones ) but i am down to 12 ish at the mo, bit of ab definition showing

GVT is German volume training

Basically you do one exercise per muscle group and you do 10 sets of 10 reps. because of my back i am staying away from heavy lifts ( heavy for me ) and going volume and form with intesity. heres a link but what your going on about sonds good

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/german-volume-training-for-shocking-muscle-growth.html


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

oh yeah heard of it, not sure why i didnt recongise it but read into it before and mate tried it but could only manage it for few weeks at a time, said it was powerful though, only problem is getting the time to do it in the gym, always some tramp looking to get in on my weights, when you starting it, and you should defo have a journal for it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

have been thinking about doing a journal but not sure i will keep it going plus it seems that once you start one you get injured !!!!

maybe i should call it "retro-mental's guide to becoming an old time circus strongman"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> have been thinking about doing a journal but not sure i will keep it going plus it seems that once you start one you get injured !!!!
> 
> maybe i should call it "retro-mental's guide to becoming an old time circus strongman"


yeah there really is a curse with starting threads and getting injured, me, jp, tass its really the 'im straight' people it seems to affect


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

had a great shoulder/trap/bicep workout, then went swimming afterwards, done 11 laps (up and down is one lap)...weighed myself even though i use the mirror and the be all end all, i still check the scales and im at 12stone on the button, so ive lost a full stone


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> had a great shoulder/trap/bicep workout, then went swimming afterwards, done 11 laps (up and down is one lap)...weighed myself even though i use the mirror and the be all end all, i still check the scales and im at 12stone on the button, so ive lost a full stone


Well done mate. Good to see the shoulder holding up well. Cardio and a successful diet. Wins all round :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

down side is my eyes are stingy, and ive booked too many tent pitches for one of my caravan sites tomorrow and i aint told the manager whos working tomorrow so he'll have a heart attack when it all goes pete tong tomorrow


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> down side is my eyes are stingy, and ive booked too many tent pitches for one of my caravan sites tomorrow and i aint told the manager whos working tomorrow so he'll have a heart attack when it all goes pete tong tomorrow


LOL Keep a low profile and wear dark glasses


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL Keep a low profile and wear dark glasses


if i do this around the caravan site i may get mistaken for a paedo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> if i do this around the caravan site i may get mistaken for a paedo


and you dont already ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if i do this around the caravan site i may get mistaken for a paedo


Again?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah but ive told all the parents on my site im actually 14years old


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> yeah but ive told all the parents on my site im actually 14years old


ive not seen any 14 year olds with a bald head :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> ive not seen any 14 year olds with a bald head :confused1:


i am the Curious Case of Barsnack Button


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i am the Curious Case of Barsnack Button


now that explains the dodgy shower curtains .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not updated this as wasn;t at gym and didnt do cardio on saturday and sunday, but banged it tonight again, great chest/tri session, still keeping to the 6-12 reps, averaging 8, goinnga stay like this for another 2weeks then ill add heavy reps for first couple of sets during 1st session of the week...wanna add mass on which is training ive never done before...anyhow went swimmingt after and done 22 lengths so weighed myself and im 11st 11lb which makes a lose of 1st 2lb

P.S Last day of keto is wednesday but doing a nice carb up day on thursday and eating anything i get my hands on fri/sat/sun


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> not updated this as wasn;t at gym and didnt do cardio on saturday and sunday, but banged it tonight again, great chest/tri session, still keeping to the 6-12 reps, averaging 8, goinnga stay like this for another 2weeks then ill add heavy reps for first couple of sets during 1st session of the week...wanna add mass on which is training ive never done before...anyhow went swimmingt after and done 22 lengths so weighed myself and im 11st 11lb which makes a lose of 1st 2lb
> 
> P.S Last day of keto is wednesday but doing a nice carb up day on thursday and eating anything i get my hands on fri/sat/sun


Nice work on it.

How long you been ketoing?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

been on it 4weeks but with injury it didnt really get off the ground til last week, only got back to the gym lastweek so havent lost what i wanted but still looking slimmer, posting pics up on thrusday to show any difference.......cant wait to cycle next week


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> been on it 4weeks but with injury it didnt really get off the ground til last week, only got back to the gym lastweek so havent lost what i wanted but still looking slimmer, posting pics up on thrusday to show any difference.......cant wait to cycle next week


Good stuff.

When do you start cycle monday?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> When do you start cycle monday?


tuesday, goinna be on a comedown on monday so wanna be completely good for tuesday, plus needa workout my diet and get my food on monday at tescos...really hoping i get a job in england cause my plan is too go way and give everything to bulking up as much as possible and when i return home hav people think 'wow hes really really bald, but hes put alot of size on'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 'wow hes really really bald, but hes put alot of size on'


 

Classic!

Never return, stay here. We can get hench together!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Classic!
> 
> Never return, stay here. We can get hench together!


i was with you until you said 'hench' how dare yee..but yeah think if i get to england ill hit the workout in a big way, but then again im dying to do muay thai so hope it doesnt fcuk with my training too much


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i was with you until you said 'hench' how dare yee..but yeah think if i get to england ill hit the workout in a big way, but then again im dying to do muay thai so hope it doesnt fcuk with my training too much


Not sure where the hench came from....bad times ey!

Muay Thai, whos she?

You should get into cage fighting, its the only way.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Not sure where the hench came from....bad times ey!
> 
> Muay Thai, whos she?
> 
> You should get into cage fighting, its the only way.


id be feared of wrestling a guy on the floor and 'liking' it too much


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

come over here, steal our jobs..FFS Barmanager


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Your looking for long legs and an ahletic look for muay thai. If your bulking but want to do a combat sport probably wrestling or mma, even boxing, Nice work though Bars, how cyril ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Your looking for long legs and an ahletic look for muay thai. If your bulking but want to do a combat sport probably wrestling or mma, even boxing, Nice work though Bars, how cyril ?


Cyrils dead, heard he was full og protein so i ate him.....another great back/bi and swimming session today, think im ready to start deadlifts again next week and dips (these were the exercises i feel put most stress on shoulder)...by the way retro, i cant grow legs unfortunately, but wadya mean if im bulking i should do them other sports you've mentioned but not muay thai, really interested in why???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP CYRIL !!!!!

I am not expect in any of the combat sports but body types suit sports, When i watched k1 and muay thai most of the real good guys had long lean legs. Your 5.8 yeah ? and looking to get into the 14 - 15 stone range which gives me an image of a stocky guy.

Stocky guys usualy have more explosive power in them so wrestling and boxing are good. You gotta utalize what your body is good at. For example you should be a good deadlifter too

But with mma you cant go wrong as it will teach you the bassics in most combat sports but a good trainer will focus on your strengths. Obviously this is not gospal but a general rule of thumb and you might be fuking amazing at it.

Plus i think you would probaly like to grapple a full grown man to the floor and take his back !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> RIP CYRIL !!!!!
> 
> I am not expect in any of the combat sports but body types suit sports, When i watched k1 and muay thai most of the real good guys had long lean legs. Your 5.8 yeah ? and looking to get into the 14 - 15 stone range which gives me an image of a stocky guy.
> 
> ...


only if its you, yeah that makes sense...the guys around my height are normally knocking at 9-10 Stone...never goinna be competing at a high level but would like to learn it still, mma could be an option but not a fan of wrestling, unless it invovles Stone Cold Steve Austin putting the smack down (if only a certain singer did)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> unless it invovles Stone Cold Steve Austin putting the smack down (if only a certain singer did)


BOOM!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

bars you would probably take me down easy but once on the floor with my long limbs you would find it hard to keep me from screaming !!!!

body types like tyson for example packing all his power into his small torso and winding his whole body up or remy bonjanski ( not sure if thats how you spell it ) with long legs and arms acting like baseball bats in the ring.

If you could get to wiltshire i would be a trainng partner if you wanted to grapple but clothes get right in the way !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> bars you would probably take me down easy but once on the floor with my long limbs you would find it hard to keep me from screaming !!!!
> 
> body types like tyson for example packing all his power into his small torso and winding his whole body up or remy bonjanski ( not sure if thats how you spell it ) with long legs and arms acting like baseball bats in the ring.
> 
> If you could get to wiltshire i would be a trainng partner if you wanted to grapple but clothes get right in the way !!!!


hada google to see were wiltshire was, way outa my area im afraid, im sure we would have had a great time rolling around on the wwwwaaaaaaa hold on, im fecking straight!!!

P.S On my last day of keto today so pictures will be posted tomorrow


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn

Its a shame bars as even though i am straight i kinda think it would be fun !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wondered how long til this journal had gay overtones :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> wondered how long til this journal had *gay overtones * :whistling:


there my favorite band !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

**** Jp that was the fastest like i have ever seen. You trigger happy with that like finger. kinda modern day billy the kid !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2 more meals and keto is OVER...will give my evaluation tomorrow along with pics, so needa get the chest shaved tomorrow...goinna have a big carb up tomorrow and eat what meals ive left over


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Barsteward


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday Barsteward


Yeah happy b-day monster.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you...keto is over, had a mixed day with regards to eating, ate my normal keto meals til meal 3 were i bummed a subway so its over...feeling bloated so photos wont be done til tomorrow morning before i go away for weekend...will give me summary on diet too, fcuking heating in me house is in overdrive but cant be ****d putting it off


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh it was your birthday yesterday ? belated Happy Birthday matey ....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Oh it was your birthday yesterday ? belated Happy Birthday matey ....


And from me :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy bummer day b


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wheres these pics B ? With no pics i cannot put any innuendos with gay undertones in it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

haha, sorry for delay but brother took the camera to holland and gets back this morning s will have them up later, need them done as im cycling/bulking from tomorrow, goinna do big tesco shop tonight as well as put my diet up as i needa sort out what way im eating the meals


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Be interested in seeing before and after pics barsnack.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

end of keto photos, got to say these were taken an hours ago and spent last few days bingeing on everything


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good mate...don't worry about the binge...that just means more cardio, lol...which I like to forget about...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

all i can take from the photo is a need an all over tan......cant train today as got no car or get me needles to start my bulk cycle but will do tuesdays injection tomorrow and carry on with fridays as planned...goinna post my diet up today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep looking good , specially your bi's and tri's .... well done !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> end of keto photos, got to say these were taken an hours ago and spent last few days bingeing on everything


Gonna have to change your name to slendersnacks !!!!!

Good progress there bars, What you weighing now ? also did you shave your chest ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Gonna have to change your name to slendersnacks !!!!!
> 
> Good progress there bars, What you weighing now ? also did you shave your chest ?


weighing around 12stone i think, so lost just over a stone...yeah shaved my chest, even me back too, get my wee sister to do that and in exchange i get her and her mates alcohol....then i try it on with her mates for a good cardio session


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> all i can take from the photo is a need an all over tan......cant train today as got no car or get me needles to start my bulk cycle but will do tuesdays injection tomorrow and carry on with fridays as planned...goinna post my diet up today


A tan?? be careful that may start of a gay convo, lol...I agree with Greshie, your bi's and tri's are very noticable and looking great, as is your chest...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks, tri's are my best feature, chest is coming on well although pic isnt too favourable on them...been building for strength since i started so hoping with this new cycle and training routine ill stretch the **** outa my tshirts


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> *all i can take from the photo is a need an all over tan....*..cant train today as got no car or get me needles to start my bulk cycle but will do tuesdays injection tomorrow and carry on with fridays as planned...goinna post my diet up today





lee85 said:


> *A tan?? be careful* that may start of a gay convo, lol...I agree with Greshie, your bi's and tri's are very noticable and looking great, as is your chest...


An all over tan ? I decided not to comment ................


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> thanks, tri's are my best feature, chest is coming on well although pic isnt too favourable on them...been building for strength since i started so hoping with this new cycle and training routine ill stretch the **** outa my tshirts


Mate, honestly, it's really hard to get a pic that you will be completely happy with, 1 out of 10 may be okay in your own opinion, lol...it's very annoying. Yes, I agree with you, your tri's are your best feature...and get those shirts stretched, lol...I need to buy new ones shortly


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> An all over tan ? I decided not to comment ................


I tip-toed around that one mate...and only worded a sentance of warning...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Baby GAP are doing a sale on soon, so goinna buy the entire 10months-2years section


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Baby GAP are doing a sale on soon, so goinna buy the entire 10months-2years section


I was thinking first born...but they've not got good range on that..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Baby GAP are doing a sale on soon, so goinna buy the entire 10months-2years section


What for your girlfriend !!!!!

Yeah tris are looking good bud. What sorta bulking routine you gonna do then ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Also I agree with lee about the pics. it is proper hard to get them right angle, light and without some pose like your an extra from pinapple dance studio


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks very picturesque outside bartholomew


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> What for your girlfriend !!!!!
> 
> Yeah tris are looking good bud. What sorta bulking routine you gonna do then ?


just goinna keep with the same routine from page one, except for the heavy days (first session) im goinna do dropsets, something Ricky23 does, but for second sessions of the week ill do 6-12 reps for hypertrophy...got my diet sorted out just needa post them when i get home at 8pm as left the sheet at home with the macros....really buzzing today now ive got me gear/routine/diet sorted and im finally getting a job interview in next couple of weeks in london....on a down side i cant find the dvd i got out lastnite and its to be in for 7pm


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks very picturesque outside bartholomew


my village is a world famous area called the glens of antrim, been songs about it and all so yeah the view is unbelieveable were i live...shame the farmers next door do there best to ruin it with the smell of silage


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> end of keto photos, got to say these were taken an hours ago and spent last few days bingeing on everything


****ting hell, awesome results.

Spot on mate, just be carefull on the bulk and don't get fat!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> ****ting hell, awesome results.
> 
> Spot on mate, just be carefull on the bulk and don't get fat!


yeah im kinda worried about my diet as im eating close to 4k calories, but if i feel im getting fat then ill taper them down, goinna add in cardio 3times aweek after week 4


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah im kinda worried about my diet as im* eating close to 4k calories,* but if i feel im getting fat then ill taper them down, goinna add in cardio 3times aweek after week 4


You lucky, lucky Barsteward


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You lucky, lucky Barsteward


i fcukin hate it, well first 4weeks, i fart everywere and stomach hates it, but once the cycle kicks in ill be fine


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> just goinna keep with the same routine from page one, except for the heavy days (first session) im goinna do dropsets, something Ricky23 does, but for second sessions of the week ill do 6-12 reps for hypertrophy...got my diet sorted out just needa post them when i get home at 8pm as left the sheet at home with the macros....really buzzing today now ive got me gear/routine/diet sorted and im finally getting a job interview in next couple of weeks in london....on a down side i cant find the dvd i got out lastnite and its to be in for 7pm


Its that sorta feeling thats gonna get you far bars, did you find the dvd ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its that sorta feeling thats gonna get you far bars, did you find the dvd ?


dvd is in me ma's car and shes fecked of to her mates (who is a bengal and has the personality of a hosepipe)...what you mean by the sorta feeling that will get me fat?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> dvd is in me ma's car and shes fecked of to her mates (who is a bengal and has the personality of a hosepipe)...what you mean by the sorta feeling that will get me fat?


That sorta feeling will get you FAR !!!!

Your buzzing to get stuck in. I know what you mean as i was buzzing yesterday, It feels............... Productive !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> That sorta feeling will get you FAR !!!!
> 
> Your buzzing to get stuck in. I know what you mean as i was buzzing yesterday, It feels............... Productive !!!!!


haha sorry, think the new diet is making me thick


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha sorry, think the new diet is making me thick


Thick set hopefully !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

My diet

7.30am Weetabix (3) + 2 scoop Isolate Shake + 1 scoop Flaxseed Oil = 535 Kal / 15.1 Fat / Carbs 42.9 / Protein 59.2

9.30am Bacon (3) + 3 Boiled Eggs = 324 Kal / 33.6 Fat / 34.3 Protein

12pm 80g Pasta + 220g Chicken = 718 Kal / 9.5 Fat / 58.45 Carbs / 54.85 Protein

2pm 80g Pasta + 220g Chicken = 718 Kal / 9.5 Fat / 58.45 Carbs / 54.85 Protein

GYM

4.30pm Banana + 1 scoop Isolate Shake = 228 Kal / 0.4 Fat / 31.1 Carbs / 28 Protein

7pm Salmon Fillet + 3 tablespoons Peanut Butter + Brocolli = 406 Kal / 28.1 Fat / 4.8 Carbs / 32 Protein

9pm Can of Tuna + 2 pieces Wholemeal Bread = 515 Kal / 23.8 Fat / 26.4 Carbs / 46 Protein

11pm Cottage Cheese Low Fat + 1 scoop Isolate Shake + 40g Almonds = 457 Kal / 16.5 Fat / 15 Carbs / 55 Protein

*Total 3,881 Kal 123 Fat (32%) 237.1 Carbs (27%) 364.2 Protein (42%)*

If i feel im putting too much fat on, ill replace one of the meals


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey barsnack did you jump straight from keto to this bulk diet?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Hey barsnack did you jump straight from keto to this bulk diet?


hey yourself, kinda, well came of keto on friday and had a drug fuelled **** up, didnt eat agin til monday in which took me on a 48hr junk food binge, so i sort of im as i began diet today, although i didnt eat meal 6 as i didnt go to the gym...probaly should easy my way into this diet but fcuk it, will feel bloated for first bit but the only one that gets to see me naked chest is me....and UK-M


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

wow, you eat more than me!! lol...thats some diet bud, and a nice amount of protien


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> wow, you eat more than me!! lol...thats some diet bud, and a nice amount of protien


im over my maintenance calories by near 1,000 but i keep reading most people bulk on 4,000 or slightly more...if i feel im getting abit fat too quickly ill drop the calories by 400 or so, kinda just trial and error at the minute. Also have read several threads were the idea that tren can aid in fat burning has interested me to see if its true. Im thinking of running t4 in mid cycle if fats a problem, had it recommended to me by a member to swears by it

.....JUICING TOMORROW


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you going to slowly up the carbs or still keep them relatively low, im kind of in the same position as you, I was on a timed cabs diet not keto.

I introduced carbs last week and am upping cals by 200 each week with a plan to get to 3500-3700 for bulking, I just don't want to start adding too much fat as i worked bloody hard to shift 33lbs.

Im just wondering if i could jump straight up to that calorie level or if its best to ease into it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Are you going to slowly up the carbs or still keep them relatively low, im kind of in the same position as you, I was on a timed cabs diet not keto.
> 
> I introduced carbs last week and am upping cals by 200 each week with a plan to get to 3500-3700 for bulking, I just don't want to start adding too much fat as i worked bloody hard to shift 33lbs.
> 
> Im just wondering if i could jump straight up to that calorie level or if its best to ease into it


probaly best to ease into it as the body wont know whats hit it and could store the food easier as fat...i bulked last time with fats high and carbs low and had good results, i find myself slightly carb sensitive, but best thing about dieting, if it isnt working you can change it easily...my feeling on it is aslong as im eating clean and hitting my macro's target with protein high, then i cant fail


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Carb sensitive... yeah I know that feeling, Im on 35% carbs at present and already feel a bit bloated, I think Ill drop to 30% carbs and keep protein at around 40%


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Carb sensitive... yeah I know that feeling, Im on 35% carbs at present and already feel a bit bloated, I think Ill drop to 30% carbs and keep protein at around 40%


you got a diet plan on here...forgot to mention your body stats (weight etc) and activity levels will play a part, so althoguh im quite short, i have an active job, i get chased outa the girls toilets constantly


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you got a diet plan on here...forgot to mention your body stats (weight etc) and activity levels will play a part, so althoguh im quite short, i have an active job, i get chased outa the girls toilets constantly


Yes mate, although I think you've already seen my log. I use myfitnesspal.com for macro logging and arrange my diet the day before


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Yes mate, although I think you've already seen my log. I use myfitnesspal.com for macro logging and arrange my diet the day before


i use fitday but i customise the food so my nutritiional labels are used instead of the ones stored in fitday...i tend to eat the same each day with some exceptions, but the longer the diet goes on the more ambitious ill get with meals


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i use fitday but i customise the food so my nutritiional labels are used instead of the ones stored in fitday...i tend to eat the same each day with some exceptions, but the longer the diet goes on the more ambitious ill get with meals


Im not really ambitious, Ive got a real sweet tooth but Ive managed to resist apart from the odd cheat every now and again. At the moment im just seeing food as fuel so Im shovelling it in and not really tasting it.

Im [email protected]@king starving today though!! I started a new leg routine today and its made my hungry!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

After trawling through pages of banter, barsnack is reveiled! I had you down as about 7ft though, no idea why :lol: good progress anyway mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> After trawling through pages of banter, barsnack is reveiled! I had you down as about 7ft though, no idea why :lol: good progress anyway mate


haha my avi pics makes me look huge but im really standing on the bed and up close to the camera, im a real wee shripm naturally, bout 5ft 7 and 10stone which is fcukin pathetic, especially now im 27, although im 12stone after a cut now and will hopefuly be 13stone 2lbish when i finish my cut in time for next summer or bigger of course


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha my avi pics makes me look huge but im really standing on the bed and up close to the camera, im a real wee shripm naturally, bout 5ft 7 and 10stone which is fcukin pathetic, especially now im 27, although im 12stone after a cut now and will hopefuly be 13stone 2lbish when i finish my cut in time for next summer or bigger of course


either way your bigger than me


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

God amount of protein in that day barsnack. How do you feel after eating all that?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> end of keto photos, got to say these were taken an hours ago and spent last few days bingeing on everything


Love the tatto man, something like my own. How did you feel at 12 stone. I started a cut when i was 14 stone but near sh1t when i started feelinmg my self lose muscle and ended up eating ****e again just to feel big,lol. I was always a skinny runt becaus eof teh party scene and any lose in weight ****s with my head but hopefully aftet thi snxt cycle i can cut proper. Your loking well at 12 stone there and youll gain loads straight after that cut


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Love the tatto man, something like my own. How did you feel at 12 stone. I started a cut when i was 14 stone but near sh1t when i started feelinmg my self lose muscle and ended up eating ****e again just to feel big,lol. I was always a skinny runt becaus eof teh party scene and any lose in weight ****s with my head but hopefully aftet thi snxt cycle i can cut proper. Your loking well at 12 stone there and youll gain loads straight after that cut


cheers for the tatt like...felt bloated eating it all but thats cause body isnt used to it just yet...feel i havent lost that much muscle during my cut, only partying some weekends but im really strict 5days of the 7...done my first jab today of my new cycle, running test e 600mg tren e 400mg dbol 50mg ed with ai and hcg thrown in...you juice at all


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> cheers for the tatt like...felt bloated eating it all but thats cause body isnt used to it just yet...feel i havent lost that much muscle during my cut, only partying some weekends but im really strict 5days of the 7...done my first jab today of my new cycle, running test e 600mg tren e 400mg dbol 50mg ed with ai and hcg thrown in...you juice at all


I have done 1 cycle and loved it, took 500mg test e atre liek a horse and grew like a weed but ****ed my shoulder up in pct and went backwards. Got my bloods done few month safter cycle and near **** as my cholestrol was really high. Thats been a few times my cholestrol was really high so it freaked me out. I messed about with some anadrol a few years ago even before i enterd a gym,lool, young and stupid but teh test cyclel was my 1st serious cycl edone right. Ive a course of tbol here for months but afraid to take it because of my high cholestrol, scared **** of fcuking my heart up,lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if the negatives out weight the postives for ya then stay away from steroids...well its the day after my first jab and zero PIP, buzzing like something that buzzs at the minute...gym later to smash back and bi's then home to eat eat grow


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> My diet
> 
> 7.30am Weetabix (3) + 2 scoop Isolate Shake + 1 scoop Flaxseed Oil = 535 Kal / 15.1 Fat / Carbs 42.9 / Protein 59.2
> 
> ...


Barlow, when you say pasta and chicken, do you include any sauces with that meal, or literally just pasta and chicken on their own?

Hope I don't get banned for asking about sauces...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i have it plain, i find cold chicken tastes rank with sauces, tried aload of them but cant stomach it, i just whack abit of salt and vinegar on and hey presto, ive no bother eating it plain, quite enjoy it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i have it plain, i find cold chicken tastes rank with sauces, tried aload of them but cant stomach it, i just whack abit of salt and vinegar on and hey presto, ive no bother eating it plain, quite enjoy it


I ifnd a smidgin of Reggae reggae sauce to dip it in makes a nice change


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> I ifnd a smidgin of Reggae reggae sauce to dip it in makes a nice change


i tried that suace and it made me wanna hit my head aganist an electric fence...honestly like it plain


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i tried that suace and it made me wanna hit my head aganist an electric fence...honestly like it plain


 :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I find chicken with home made egg fried rice and a dash of oyster sauce quite nice but over that i do a bit of chili, paprika and some other spices that are lying about with a bit of tom puree makes a nice mexican style sause ( salsa style )


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

to be honest i try and spend as less time in the kitchen as possbile and since im still living with me family its really fcuking hetic at times...think ill have an off day tomorrow, first week into cycle, glad to be back


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> if the negatives out weight the postives for ya then stay away from steroids...well its the day after my first jab and zero PIP, buzzing like something that buzzs at the minute...gym later to smash back and bi's then home to eat eat grow


What about yourself, do you get bloods done ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> What about yourself, do you get bloods done ?


ive never had bloods done once, only ran 2 cycles previously, although i guess its probaly important to get them done but i try and avoid the doctor at all costs, plus dont want my steroid use showing up in my medical records as im awaiting getting my pacemaker removed


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> ive never had bloods done once, only ran 2 cycles previously, although i guess its probaly important to get them done but i try and avoid the doctor at all costs, plus dont want my steroid use showing up in my medical records as im awaiting getting my pacemaker removed


Is that a joke?,lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Is that a joke?,lol


naw ive got a sacral nerve stimulator insert 3 years ago, its cvonnected to me brain notheart but is considered a pacemaker, got load of leads inside me and a big box just bigger than a 20packet of cigs sticking outa me stomach


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> naw ive got a sacral nerve stimulator insert 3 years ago, its cvonnected to me brain notheart but is considered a pacemaker, got load of leads inside me and a big box just bigger than a 20packet of cigs sticking outa me stomach


Whats the need for all that?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> naw ive got a sacral nerve stimulator insert 3 years ago, its cvonnected to me brain notheart but is considered a pacemaker, got load of leads inside me and a big box just bigger than a 20packet of cigs sticking outa me stomach


ROBO-BARSNACK


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Whats the need for all that?


suffered from sparitic crippling pain with has never been diaognised, had it since 13 and had dozens of medication (including 3months on ketamine during school which was a blur) and around 16 operations, on waiting list to get it removed so will hope to have it out by xmas


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fook me mate that sounds a bit mad


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> suffered from sparitic crippling pain with has never been diaognised, had it since 13 and had dozens of medication (including 3months on ketamine during school which was a blur) and around 16 operations, on waiting list to get it removed so will hope to have it out by xmas


Thats crazy!

HOWEVER, I've never seen you complain about it, which is a very positive and strong thing to do.

reps.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> suffered from sparitic crippling pain with has never been diaognised, had it since 13 and had dozens of medication (including 3months on ketamine during school which was a blur) and around 16 operations, on waiting list to get it removed so will hope to have it out by xmas


I love hearing about people overcoming adversity, good on ya fella


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i dont complain abouit it ever, only mentioned it once cause in my pics you can see the right side of my stomach sticking out...its a good ice breaker, and means i jump airport security lines but also means i normally put of the alarms in supermarkets


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i dont complain abouit it ever, only mentioned it once cause in my pics you can see the right side of my stomach sticking out...its a good ice breaker, and means i jump airport security lines *but also means i normally put of the alarms in supermarkets*


nah mate, thats the electrical goods your trying to steal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> nah mate, thats the electrical goods your trying to steal


who fcuk me, were did you pop from, did the missus lift your internet ban after being caught viewing dirty aul men touching themselves


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i'll admit, that one raised a smile :lol:

pc went kaput, but all systems go now so normal service will be resumed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate my respect for you has just gone off the scale....

my god back pain is a killer, you must have been thro hell...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'll admit, that one raised a smile :lol:
> 
> pc went kaput, but all systems go now so normal service will be resumed


welcome back, ill summarise what you missed about my training.....The Im Straight thread is now top5


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate my respect for you has just gone off the scale....
> 
> my god back pain is a killer, you must have been thro hell...


cheers, yeah been an annoyance but weird thing is, the pain used to be everyday now its every 4-5 days and i kinda missed it, weirdly becomes part of your routine


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> welcome back, ill summarise what you missed about my training.....The Im Straight thread is now top5


 :lol:

glad to see your still dedicated!! :lol:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Good to see you ploding along man and not letting it mess with your head. Do you think its a good idea taking gear with you being all "wired up" like that, excuse the pun,lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Geez bars i new you had something in your gut as i had seen it mentioned and the scar on your back

I have had a tiny glimpse of the pain in my back and i ****ing feel for you ( not in a i think you less or more or anything other than good ol barsnacks ) but yeah its a fuker and that makes you stronger than most on here in my opinion but dont think for one minute i am gonna traet you any different mofo !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

can your sister feel it when she tickles your prostate ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> my village is a world famous area called the glens of antrim, been songs about it and all so yeah the view is unbelieveable were i live...shame the farmers next door do there best to ruin it with the smell of silage


Fcuk i never knew you were from up there man, we were actuly moving to ballycastle years ago but then ended up in mayo instead(long story how i ended up here). Do you do any fishing up near there,hunting etc.. ?. What about that cnut lord antrim, do you live anywhere near there, my mates have his river tourcher, one of his keepers was out shooting at them a few months ago, awl b4stard.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Will be uploading my pics in next few days man so you can ridicule me,lol. My digi camera i sbroke ffs so all ive got is a blackberry phone to use but they dont give a proper picture, i think they actuly make people look bigger,well they have done before in my pics. Who do you get to take your pics ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Will be uploading my pics in next few days man so you can ridicule me,lol. My digi camera i sbroke ffs so all ive got is a blackberry phone to use but they dont give a proper picture, i think they actuly make people look bigger,well they have done before in my pics. Who do you get to take your pics ?


He uses a young thai boy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Will be uploading my pics in next few days man so you can ridicule me,lol. My digi camera i sbroke ffs so all ive got is a blackberry phone to use but they dont give a proper picture, i think they actuly make people look bigger,well they have done before in my pics. Who do you get to take your pics ?


Cultivator you best get some pics up

You started that upload your pics thread about 2-3 months back !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Good to see you ploding along man and not letting it mess with your head. Do you think its a good idea taking gear with you being all "wired up" like that, excuse the pun,lol.


probaly not as it could affect the removal operation but i want to juice and by god ill juice...ballycastle full of your fellow belfast fellows now, yeah from cushendall which is only 12miles round the coast...whos lord antrim, never heard of him although me da used to take me hunting with him when i was a kid, but all the ger fans have left so no point now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Will be uploading my pics in next few days man so you can ridicule me,lol. My digi camera i sbroke ffs so all ive got is a blackberry phone to use but they dont give a proper picture, i think they actuly make people look bigger,well they have done before in my pics. Who do you get to take your pics ?


i get my ma to take me pics, not happy with the camera we use but its better than nothing, and yeah, get photos up, otherwise its hard to really give good advice without usnderstanding what shape there truly in


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> can your sister feel it when she tickles your prostate ?


haha, wtf, yeah my sisters a dirty bint and you know, what we country folk are like


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha, wtf, yeah my sisters a dirty bint and you know, what we country folk are like


pictures or its not true :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> pictures or its not true :lol:


www.mysistersadirtyweebint.com


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> www.mysistersadirtyweebint.com


damn you i clicked it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> damn you i clicked it


me too strangely


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

www.imanaivefool.co.uk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> www.imanaivefool.co.uk


not sure if i should click it ....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> not sure if i should click it ....


i think tass has discovered sarcasm the swine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i think tass has discovered sarcasm the swine


haha .

i clicked it .... http://www.iamanidiot.com/


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cultivator you best get some pics up
> 
> You started that upload your pics thread about 2-3 months back !!!!!


Tht must have been my last journal i made, lasted 2 days i think,lol. Ive one here from teh cycle i done before xmass. Think its called i wonder whats going on in here, i should have bumped it


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> probaly not as it could affect the removal operation but i want to juice and by god ill juice...ballycastle full of your fellow belfast fellows now, yeah from cushendall which is only 12miles round the coast...whos lord antrim, never heard of him although me da used to take me hunting with him when i was a kid, but all the ger fans have left so no point now


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_of_Antrim

Theres a guy who owns the title from up there, owns a big fcuk off castle and gaf and massive amounts of land, he even has his own river which is stocked wit its own salmon for when all the lords get together and go fishing hunting etc.. Hes thousands of fesents for shooting as well. My mates from belfast have him tortured,lol, their never away from it poaching his salmon and fesents, they were very lucky not to long ago becaus ethey were hiding in teh mountains after one of teh keepers chased them but teh crazy cnut started shooting his rifle into teh mountains to see if he could hit one of them.

Cushindall, not to far from where her granda used to live, have you ever heard ant stories of the man with no fingers who built boats from cusendun, just round the corner from you. Im sure you would prob no a few good rivers up there, i love teh awl salmon fishing/poaching.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha, wtf, yeah my sisters a dirty bint and you know, what we country folk are like


Man shes only 15 ,WTF,lol. Or was i looking at someone else


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earl_of_Antrim
> 
> Theres a guy who owns the title from up there, owns a big fcuk off castle and gaf and massive amounts of land, he even has his own river which is stocked wit its own salmon for when all the lords get together and go fishing hunting etc.. Hes thousands of fesents for shooting as well. My mates from belfast have him tortured,lol, their never away from it poaching his salmon and fesents, they were very lucky not to long ago becaus ethey were hiding in teh mountains after one of teh keepers chased them but teh crazy cnut started shooting his rifle into teh mountains to see if he could hit one of them.
> 
> Cushindall, not to far from where her granda used to live, have you ever heard ant stories of the man with no fingers who built boats from cusendun, just round the corner from you. Im sure you would prob no a few good rivers up there, i love teh awl salmon fishing/poaching.


haha naw never heard of this guy, how the fcuk can you build a boat with no fingers, id literally pay alot of money to see it...yeah some good spots to fish but poaching is abig no no round here now, even the locals would have a big problem if you were caught...guy here has a predator boat and its pretty cool to go out to see to fish, catch anything...that lord is based in glenarm, its miles up the coast and people there arent worth looking at...you in belfast for good or you reckon youll move up at some point, once the heats died down


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha naw never heard of this guy, how the fcuk can you build a boat with no fingers, id literally pay alot of money to see it...yeah some good spots to fish but poaching is abig no no round here now, even the locals would have a big problem if you were caught...guy here has a predator boat and its pretty cool to go out to see to fish, catch anything...that lord is based in glenarm, its miles up the coast and people there arent worth looking at...you in belfast for good or you reckon youll move up at some point, once the heats died down


Its the same down here with the locals, i live beside the best salmon river in europe and i have it plunderd every other week. Me and the mate took 11 salmon out of it few weeks ago, i love the stuiff ****ing great for training as well because of all teh protein and goodness. I never really liked teh stuff untill i started training and now i cant get enough. A few of my mates were out on that boat, isnt the guy scottish.

The guy who used to build teh boats was her granda, he died a few years ago but they still talk about him up that coast. He built some amazing boats, he was born with no fingers but manged to work away ithout his fingers, a real insprition.

Im still here in mayo but i pop up every now and again, didnt set foot up north for over 6 years , felt strange going up after all them years. I was building my own gaf so sisnt really want to go up and get lifted and fcuk teh build up. I honestly dont no what ill do , i would love to move back sometimes but down here is a great life for teh kids but im getting it tight at the moment with money adn its doing my head in. Ever since i left school ive always been busy and made a good few quid in my time but now im sitting on my 4rse doing nothing and it gets to me , this is when i start thinking about moving back but then again if im caught then ill end up in jail so im kind of fcuked either way,lol. Just have to sit this recession out. I would love get that carryon over me with teh law and if i dont go to jail , id love to move up that coast and build a house up there.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

been ignoring the **** outa me journal but thats cause ive ben busy and stressed lately so training resumes tonight and im 3jabs into my new cycle which is pip free (test e/tren e) alos been taking 50mg dbol and 20mg tamx, so all good, will start to list my lifts and excerises from todays session which will be later


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> been ignoring the **** outa me journal but thats cause ive ben busy and stressed lately so training resumes tonight and im 3jabs into my new cycle which is pip free (test e/tren e) alos been taking 50mg dbol and 20mg tamx, so all good, will start to list my lifts and excerises from todays session which will be later


Man thats alot of gear for just your 2nd cycle. Youll gain well just of the test


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> been ignoring the **** outa me journal but thats cause ive ben busy and stressed lately so training resumes tonight and im 3jabs into my new cycle which is pip free (test e/tren e) alos been taking 50mg dbol and 20mg tamx, so all good, will start to list my lifts and excerises from todays session which will be later


Lucky bugger. I've got piles of goodies but they will have to remain in storage till at least November as my endo is running checks on my test for the next three months. Boo hiss.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Man thats alot of gear for just your 2nd cycle. Youll gain well just of the test


well its really my third except my first went really badly due to not knowing what i was really doing in terms of diet and pct...cant wait til the tren and test kick in


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right mini break is voer and diet/training resumes... back from gym and not sure if its the dbol but when i done my traditional pose in the mirror after workout i looked fecking massive...done my chest and tris.......IM NOT INCLUDING WEIGHT OF BAR IN ANY LIFT SHOWN

bench press - 8-12 reps

85kg

80kg

77.5kg

75kg

Incline Dumbbells - 8-12 reps

40kg

36kg

32kg

Decline bench press 8-12 reps

70kg

65kg

65kg

Cross over Flies - 8-12 reps

25kg

20kg

15kg

Tri's

Close grip bp - 8-12 reps

50kg

45kg

40kg

40kg

V-Bar pull downs - 8-12 reps

35kg

32.5kg

30kg

27.5kg

Straight bar pulldowns - 8-12 reps

25kg

22.5kg

20kg

Felt good...got my jab on tonight which is now the start of my third week and start HCG tomorrow so needa read up on it tonight from the sticky i think pscarb my have put up.....Ive seemingly gained 8lb which i aint sure how much is water as diet is spot on


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Any videos of your form with the weights ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Any videos of your form with the weights ?


naw, i work out alone, hate having a training partner as hard to find someone like minded in training round here plus i like to get in and out quickly..although its something im goinna look into doing, think tassy and uhan put there videos up so will hopefully sort that out in next few weeks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice workout B...Do you not lift the bar.......?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout B...Do you not lift the bar.......?


haha...i use 3 different bars throughout my enitre routine

ez bar

smith machine bar

and big bar (think its olmpicain)

not sure on there weight to be honest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Any videos of your form with the weights ?


That's my line :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great workout mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha...i use 3 different bars throughout my enitre routine
> 
> ez bar
> 
> ...


Are you benching using the smith or free weights?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Olympic bar is usually 20kg

Olympic EZ Bar usually 10Kg

As for the Smith Machine depends whether it is counter ballanced


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Olympic bar is usually 20kg
> 
> Olympic EZ Bar usually 10Kg
> 
> As for the Smith Machine depends whether it is counter ballanced


Surprised about the olympic ez bar...that puts my curls etc up to 5kg!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5Kg curls.......amazing feat of strength


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you benching using the smith or free weights?


using the smith bench for flat and decline benching


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Olympic bar is usually 20kg
> 
> Olympic EZ Bar usually 10Kg
> 
> As for the Smith Machine depends whether it is counter ballanced


if counter balance is the bar is connected to the frame then thats the one, would ge bette range of motion doing it with an unconnected bar but my gym lacks one


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Surprised about the olympic ez bar...that puts my curls etc up to 5kg!!


comnig into my journal bragging:w00t:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> using the smith bench for flat and decline benching


any particular reason for using the smith?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> any particular reason for using the smith?


theres nothing else, i like it to be honest, easy to set up and cause i train on me own i feel confident about lifting heavy, plus my chest is one of my good areas


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The gym's got an oly bar but no bench ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> theres nothing else, i like it to be honest, easy to set up and cause i train on me on i feel confident about lifting heavy, plus my chest is one of my good areas


is it :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Surprised about the olympic ez bar...that puts my curls etc up to 5kg!!


UP *TO* 5KG

do you only lift half the bar like


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The gym's got an oly bar but no bench ?


yeah, its a small small gym aimed at fitness, theres only 4 of us heavy lifters and were too polite to complain, cant wait to move though to a proper spit and sawdust one, be like my first time putting my hands down a girls pants


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Replicator said:


> UP *TO* 5KG
> 
> do you only lift half the bar like


he only has one arm


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> is it :lol:


at least i show my chest Mr 'Uhan't see my back'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah, its a small small gym aimed at fitness, theres only 4 of us heavy lifters and were too polite to complain, cant wait to move though to a proper spit and sawdust one, be like my first time putting my hands down a girls pants


After lifting you have fishy fingers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> at least i show my chest Mr 'Uhan't see my back'


go on son gis a laugh :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> After lifting you have fishy fingers


not on shrugs day, as i wear gloves


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> not on shrugs day, as i wear gloves


pussy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> go on son gis a laugh :lol:


goinna post pics on friday me hopes...feeling really bloated today, could be the big weekend i had or the corpus amounts of food im forcing down me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> pussy


nice pun


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

barsnack said:


> he only has one arm


bwahahahah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> comnig into my journal bragging:w00t:


Lol, I must apologise sir :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right ive never done this hcg stuff before, first shot tomorrow...ive got hcg 5000iu and 30ml of bact water...got the HCG by one of them MOD fella's to read but someone want to give me a quick gues at dosage i should run, like 500iu once a week etc


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

500iu once a week right through out the cycle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Replicator said:


> 500iu once a week right through out the cycle


cheers


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> UP *TO* 5KG
> 
> do you only lift half the bar like


Absolutly, can you not see how defined my fat is?? Thats just pegs hold the extra skin behind me dude!! lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

JS72 said:


> Olympic bar is usually 20kg
> 
> Olympic EZ Bar usually 10Kg
> 
> As for the Smith Machine depends whether it is counter ballanced


Oly ez bars are 7.5kg


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah, its a small small gym aimed at fitness, theres only 4 of us heavy lifters and were too polite to complain, cant wait to move though to a proper *spit and sawdust* one, be *like my first time putting my hands down a girls pants*


Yeah i remeber thinking it felt like spit and sawdust down a girls pants !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Oly ez bars are 7.5kg


Olympic EZ bars vary in weight depending on the quality. The usual range is between 5k and 12.5k for standard bars.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i remeber thinking it felt like spit and sawdust down a girls pants !!!!


scanky ho's


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right, got hcg and goinna do 500iu once aweek, now my dilemma, as stateed before i got 30ml bact water and 5000iu hcg...after reading the stickies, my mind cant seem to get round how to do it, must be my time of the month of something...do i pour all the hcg into the bact water etc...fcuk it ill read the stickie again


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

oh didnt train today as had no car to get to gym but will still get a 4day week if i go on saturday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> right, got hcg and goinna do 500iu once aweek, now my dilemma, as stateed before i got 30ml bact water and 5000iu hcg...after reading the stickies, my mind cant seem to get round how to do it, must be my time of the month of something...do i pour all the hcg into the bact water etc...fcuk it ill read the stickie again


if you use 10ml of bac water with 5000iu of hcg = 10x 500iu


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> if you use 10ml of bac water with 5000iu of hcg = 10x 500iu


many thanks, im having a few of them days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> many thanks, im having a few of them days


you could use less bac water so down to 0.5ml per jab but depends on whats easy for you to workout lol

0.5ml will be half so only 5ml


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> you could use less bac water so down to 0.5ml per jab but depends on whats easy for you to workout lol
> 
> 0.5ml will be half so only 5ml


when i next go to my local chemist im goinna say 'but your not Uhan'...think either volume will be fine, just watching video now of proper way to inject


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> you could use less bac water so down to 0.5ml per jab *but depends on whats easy for you to workout lol *0.5ml will be half so only 5ml


realised that was a dig:2guns:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> when i next go to my local chemist im goinna say 'but your not Uhan'...think either volume will be fine, just watching video now of proper way to inject


you now have to get this on video


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> you now have to get this on video


haha i seriously might, has the wife already changed you, whats with 'ewen'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha i seriously might, has the wife already changed you, whats with 'ewen'


its part of my plan .... when i win this comp and its on youtube you can scream my name to cheer me on


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

right done legs and shoulders this morning and was fecking great

Legs

Squats

100kg x 5

95kg x 5

90 x 5

80 x 10

80 x 8

Calve Rasies (all between 12-15 reps)

110

110

105

100

100

Leg Press (8-12 reps)

120

110

100

Leg Extension (8-12 reps)

47.5

42.5

40

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (8-12 reps)

50kg

45kg

40kg

Seated Dumbell Press (8-12 reps)

18kg

16kg

16kg

Side Laterals (8-12 reps)

14kg

12kg

10kg

Front Raises (8-12)

12KG

10KG

10KG

Traps

Shrugs (8-12)

80kg

80kg

75kg

75kg

70kg

felt good, still needing to build shoulder back up from injury so aint rushing big weights but expecting once tren and test kicks in (likely this week), the big gains will be made between now and start of december


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, the good old drop sets, how you feeling now, or should I ask tomorrow mate, lol!! Nice weight your shifting there, looking forward to seeing what december will bring for you mate. you posting pics??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ah, the good old drop sets, how you feeling now, or should I ask tomorrow mate, lol!! Nice weight your shifting there, looking forward to seeing what december will bring for you mate. you posting pics??


feel good at the minute, but no doubt doms tomorrow which i cant wait...weight isnt great for squats but i began from scratch awhile ago and im slowly building up but at least i know my form is impeccable...my shorts tore in the gym when i done my 2nd squat, was quite funny but made me feel like a man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> feel good at the minute, but no doubt doms tomorrow which i cant wait...weight isnt great for squats but i began from scratch awhile ago and im slowly building up but at least i know my form is impeccable...my shorts tore in the gym when i done my 2nd squat, was quite funny but made me feel like a man


coz now you can tea bag people while spotting them on bench


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> feel good at the minute, but no doubt doms tomorrow which i cant wait...weight isnt great for squats but i began from scratch awhile ago and im slowly building up but at least i know my form is impeccable...my shorts tore in the gym when i done my 2nd squat, was quite funny but made me feel like a man


The weight for squats is fine mate! Don't put your workout down...and haha at the shorts tearing, that happened to me a couple of months ago and everyone could see my ar*e, the tear was f*cking massive :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i saw a guy fart on his mates face when he was benching in virgin gym leeds, guy then droipped the bar, really funny but your man walked out and told his mate 'outside ooutside', guy didnt move and never seen a more slow workout than his


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

coming on well mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i saw a guy fart on his mates face when he was benching in virgin gym leeds, guy then droipped the bar, really funny but your man walked out and told his mate 'outside ooutside', guy didnt move and never seen a more slow workout than his


 :lol: :lol: Thats is some unnecessary sh*t right there...but extremely funny!! Mate or no mate, I would sh*t in his cereal for that!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> coming on well mate


cheers, did you take Ewens pic and him yours


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

no, your sister took mine!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

big steve said:


> no, your sister took mine!


shes 13 you paedo, im calling the PSNI


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> shes 13 you paedo, im calling the PSNI


lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

B-snack, i've just noticed you have done it. I have an Irish mate, and we always laugh at him because he will be telling a story about people who I have never met and don't know, and he will be like "oh and then your man gets up and walks out", and I'll be like hold on, my man, he's not my man, I don't know him or anything its your story.

He does it everytime we talk, always refers to men as "your man"

I take it thats an Irish thing then?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> B-snack, i've just noticed you have done it. I have an Irish mate, and we always laugh at him because he will be telling a story about people who I have never met and don't know, and he will be like "oh and then your man gets up and walks out", and I'll be like hold on, my man, he's not my man, I don't know him or anything its your story.
> 
> He does it everytime we talk, always refers to men as "your man"
> 
> I take it thats an Irish thing then?


Must admit it confused the hell out of me too ... but I just assumed BS was being dyslexic....

2:27am ? ... don't you ever go to sleep ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Must admit it confused the hell out of me too ... but I just assumed BS was being dyslexic....
> 
> 2:27am ? ... don't you ever go to sleep ?


I don't sleep alot tbh.

Unless there is actually more than one person who posts under this account.

JP/TUW

:wink:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I don't sleep alot tbh.
> 
> Unless there is actually more than one person who posts under this account.
> 
> ...


Heaven help us ... two of you ! .... it would explain a lot!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> B-snack, i've just noticed you have done it. I have an Irish mate, and we always laugh at him because he will be telling a story about people who I have never met and don't know, and he will be like "oh and then your man gets up and walks out", and I'll be like hold on, my man, he's not my man, I don't know him or anything its your story.
> 
> He does it everytime we talk, always refers to men as "your man"
> 
> I take it thats an Irish thing then?


haha, yeah its an irish thing, we talk about people as if we know them even if its a story about abraham lincoln....its usually 'your wee man' even if the guys a hulk, ive got some looks descrbing big guys by saying that when i was in england


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Must admit it confused the hell out of me too ... but I just assumed BS was being dyslexic....
> 
> 2:27am ? ... don't you ever go to sleep ?


i used to be dyslexic but now im ko


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, yeah its an irish thing, we talk about people as if we know them even if its a story about abraham lincoln....its usually 'your wee man' even if the guys a hulk, ive got some looks descrbing big guys by saying that when i was in england


Very strange, even your man Greshie was confused.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Very strange, even your man Greshie was confused.


haha, very good, theres a bit of irish in everyone, if your not careful youll find yourself using 'your man' or 'your wee boy' without even knowing it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, very good, theres a bit of irish in everyone, if your not careful youll find yourself using 'your man' or 'your wee boy' without even knowing it


I don't think I could take the risk of starting a sentence with "Your wee boy" :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I don't think I could take the risk of starting a sentence with "Your wee boy" :lol:


wear a priest colar and you wont raise suspision


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> wear a priest colar and you wont raise suspision


 

Nothing but a priest collar you say?

Greshie, I need to borrow something from you!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this is my heavy day which is lifting between 3-5 reps until last set i dropset 8-12 reps

*Chest*

Flat bench press -

120kg

115kg

110kg

Dropset 100kg

Incline Dumbell press -

52kg

48kg

dropset 40kg

Decline bench press -

100kg

95kg

dropset 90kg

Standing cross flies -

15kg

12.5kg

dropset 10kg

*Tri's*

Close grip bench press

75kg

70kg

65kg

dropset 55kg

V-bar pulldown

40kg

38kg

36kg

dropset 27.5kg

Straight bar pulldowns

32.5kg

30kg

27.5kg

dropset 22.5kg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tofay was first day i felt the cycle starting to work, was hitting the weights no bother and getting really excited for rest of cycle


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> this is my heavy day which is lifting between 3-5 reps until last set i dropset 8-12 reps
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


some nice lifting there mate, although never been a big fan of close grip bench ;D, hows dropsets working for you?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

And I beleive you were posting pics today (UW will not be amused) :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Some heavy pressing there, mate. Very well done :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

first time using dropsets so goinna know better in few weeks but enjoyed it today...pics are coming on friday morning or thrusday night as im shaving my chest before i go to creamfields for weekend so not taking pics til then as i look like a yeti


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Some heavy pressing there, mate. Very well done :thumb:


cheers fella, feel for first time the shoulder is completely healed as this was my first strength based training session in 2 months so really buzzing now


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> first time using dropsets so goinna know better in few weeks but enjoyed it today...pics are coming on friday morning or thrusday night as im shaving my chest before i go to creamfields for weekend so not taking pics til then as i look like a yeti


Atleast you have chest hair mate :') + have a good time at creamfields!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chest hairs overated, trust me, will do on creamfields


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Great back/bi session today, watching Holby City now, love this show

Back

Weighted Pull ups (Heavy reps 3-5)

7.5kg

5kg

2.5kg

Bent over rows (medium reps 8-12)

85kg

80kg

75kg

Lat Pulldowns (medium reps 8-12)

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

Bent over dumbbell rows (medium reps 8-12)

22kg

20kg

18kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls (Heavy)

37.5kg

32.5kg

27.5kg

20kg dropset

Standing short grip bar curls (Heavy)

35kg

30kg

25kg

18kg dropset


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Great back/bi session today, watching Holby City now, love this show
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


I am liking all of the above except for the holby sh1tty bit !!!!!!. You workouts are looking good bars, you are obviously quite a naurally strong guy. Looking forward to seeing waht progress your making, what you weighing in at now ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I am liking all of the above except for the holby sh1tty bit !!!!!!. You workouts are looking good bars, you are obviously quite a naurally strong guy. Looking forward to seeing waht progress your making, what you weighing in at now ?


im naturally very weak, just worked alot on my training and diet to get were im at...im now 12stone 11lbs so put on a stone i think or abit more, quiet happy although belly is getting a bit big so needa cut the **** out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im naturally very weak, just worked alot on my training and diet to get were im at...im now 12stone 11lbs so put on a stone i think or abit more, quiet happy although belly is getting a bit big so needa cut the **** out


get that chest shaved and get the pics. interested in seeing how much more you have gained than i have. We were both around the same weight when i started gvt. Have been chatting to the misses brother abotu when he trained and he is a big advocate of gear. so would be nice to see what natural verses assisted is going like


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> get that chest shaved and get the pics. interested in seeing how much more you have gained than i have. We were both around the same weight when i started gvt. Have been chatting to the misses brother abotu when he trained and he is a big advocate of gear. so would be nice to see what natural verses assisted is going like


pics are coming on friday morning before i leave for weekend...your missus etc not mind the gear use then...gear makes a massive difference, only feeling the cyle kicking in now so will start hitting big numbers over next 10weeks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

aint really mentioned it to her but i am sure she wont care


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great workout mate  ...and pics coming friday you say?? Looking forward to that bud :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Another great session on Legs/shoulders today

Legs

Squats (Heavy 3-5 reps)

100kg

100kg

95kg

80kg Dropset 8-12 reps

75kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Calve Raises (Medium 8-12 reps)

127.5

122.5

122.5

117.5

117.5

Leg Press (Medium 8-12 reps)

120kg

110kg

110kg

Leg Extension (Medium 8-12 reps)

72.5kg

67.5kg

65kg

*Shoulders*

Seated Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

72.5KG

67.5kg

57.5kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Dumbbell Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

48kg

44kg

32kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Side Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

32kg

28kg

24kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Front Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

28kg

24kg

18kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Great workout mate  ...and pics coming friday you say?? Looking forward to that bud :thumb:


cheers, you can use the pics for your bathroom to help you with erectile problems


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> cheers, you can use the pics for your bathroom to help you with erectile problems


As long as I have your permission I'll be glad too :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Also bud, thats a great weight your doing on calf raises!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Also bud, thats a great weight your doing on calf raises!!


not sure why i ignored them for so long, quite enjoy doing them now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> not sure why i ignored them for so long, quite enjoy doing them now


Yeah, there great mate...I always do them after squats...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i just had my first face mask, washed the stuiff of and skin feels amazing, would recommend trying it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i just had my first face mask, washed the stuiff of and skin feels amazing, would recommend trying it


haha, go say that on the I'm Straight thread please!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lee85 said:


> haha, go say that on the I'm Straight thread please!!


He just did


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Another great session on Legs/shoulders today
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Are they the weight added up for both arms or single arm?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Are they the weight added up for both arms or single arm?


single, fcuk me i aint Mr T, hoping to get the shoulder lifts up2 were they were before i got injured, so say few weeks and ill be there, enjoying the new heavy/light workout, keeps it interesting and getting a great pump


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

i was wondering,lol, i always right just what i have on 1 arm . Your lifts are in and around all mine at the moment but i expect your to go up masively with the cycle your on. When i was on mine, the weights just shot up, feels great too but also watch what you are at and dont push it to much or youyll end up like me and **** your shoulde rup for months


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Was subbed...Became un-subbed somehow...Re-subbed

Nice to see some workouts B..You're strong for your size

Keep it up mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

U got strong willpower mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Friday has come and gone, bars has a clean shaved chest and hes at creamfields getting wrecked, and noooooo picture !!!!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Friday has come and gone, bars has a clean shaved chest and hes at creamfields getting wrecked, and noooooo picture !!!!!


I dare say he'll have plenty of the sahved chest while dancing away of his head over there, might even get himself a boy, with all that test flying around his system,full drink/drugs/shaved chest then anything is possible,lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just caught up on this again, theres some good lifting there mate I'm shocking for keeping up with journals at the moment but your's , retro's and lee85's are getting a look ;D


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

photos as promsied


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good b , but why you got your sisters pants on your head ?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Big shoulders bro! Hows the bulking going? How far into your bulk areya soz not been following for few weeks!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> looking good b , but why you got your sisters pants on your head ?


ill have you know my sister doesn't wear any pants as she told me its a nightmare ripping them off when stuck in a back seat


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Big shoulders bro! Hows the bulking going? How far into your bulk areya soz not been following for few weeks!


cheers fella, bulking going good except been of diet since friday and mixed with terrible amount of drugs and not eatin ive really ignored it, will be back on it from tomorrow and ill really have no big nights out til end of month so should have some good size stuck on by then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Filling out nicely, mate. Keep it going now:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

barsnack said:


> cheers fella, bulking going good except been of diet since friday and mixed with terrible amount of drugs and not eatin ive really ignored it, will be back on it from tomorrow and ill really have no big nights out til end of month so should have some good size stuck on by then


I can relate to the big nights out even if you cop off with a nice bird and have the best banter all night long its never worth the **** feeling in the morning and the £200 that seems to have disappeared fom your bank account!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Filling out nicely, mate. Keep it going now:thumbup1:


will do fella, thanks, got the drive back after i looked in the mirror and realised ive lost abit of weight over weekend, dont like it

P.S Ignoring other Journals until tomorrow as getting unpacked and doing a few other things but tomorrow ill comment rape the 8odd journals ive reaslied im subbed too


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> will do fella, thanks, got the drive back after i looked in the mirror and realised ive lost abit of weight over weekend, dont like it
> 
> P.S Ignoring other Journals until tomorrow as getting unpacked and doing a few other things but tomorrow ill comment rape the 8odd journals ive reaslied im subbed too


I'm an expert in putting on weight, mate lol.

Yep, takes a bit of keeping up sometimes but I never go out so usually manage:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I can relate to the big nights out even if you cop off with a nice bird and have the best banter all night long its never worth the **** feeling in the morning and the £200 that seems to have disappeared fom your bank account!


worse thing was i went to creamfields and missed all music on the saturday as i took a massive trip on some acid, as well as everything else...my maters who went were running around with a group of welsh birds who were great looking and when we went back in on the sunday night and met them again, the best looking one took a shine to me so apparantly were invited over to meet up with them so needa get there fb from somewere


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

You packed on some size there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

barsnack said:


> worse thing was i went to creamfields and missed all music on the saturday as i took a massive trip on some acid, as well as everything else...my maters who went were running around with a group of welsh birds who were great looking and when we went back in on the sunday night and met them again, the best looking one took a shine to me so apparantly were invited over to meet up with them so needa get there fb from somewere


oh dear hahaha

and Welsh birds are filthy!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> You packed on some size there mate :thumb:


cheers, best thing is i dont think ive put much bloat on as my face is fine and its the first thing that shows so goinna start smashing my diet alot better and focus on training


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good bars, like others have said your filling out good and keeping the waist small. Whats your weight at the moment ? also nice to see you didnt get a shaving rash on your chest !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Looking good bars, like others have said your filling out good and keeping the waist small. Whats your weight at the moment ? also nice to see you didnt get a shaving rash on your chest !!!!


im around 13stone in them photos but expect to have lost a bit after weekend, will update tomorrow, working at 6am then gym and will get the scales pumping so ive a better idea


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im around 13stone in them photos but expect to have lost a bit after weekend, will update tomorrow, working at 6am then gym and will get the scales pumping so ive a better idea


Nice, you was about 12 after keto yeah ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice, you was about 12 after keto yeah ?


yeah was 12stone, weighed myself and im 12st 9lb, not crazily happy but suppose cant complain after the weekend i had


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

really enjoyed session today, think this was due to doing the workout for first time in my barefeet, really loved it...lifts all went up abit so quite happy, feel over next few weeks ill finally break 140kg for flat bench press which is my goal

All session was heavy 3-6 reps with end set being a dropset 8-12 reps

Chest

Flat bench press -

125kg

117.5kg

115kg

Dropset 100kg

Incline Dumbell press -

52kg

52kg

dropset 44kg

Decline bench press -

105kg

100kg

dropset 92.5kg

Standing cross flies -

15kg

15kg

dropset 10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

80kg

75.5kg

70kgkg

dropset 65kg

V-bar pulldown

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

dropset 30kg

Straight bar pulldowns

32.5kg

30kg

27.5kg

dropset 22.5kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Barefoot? Bloody hell. Away for a festival and you're a hippy already lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Barefoot? Bloody hell. Away for a festival and you're a hippy already lol.


haha, naw i forgot my old shoes and was wearing my new ones so thought why not go barefoot and it was great feeling


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Barefoot? Bloody hell. Away for a festival and you're a hippy already lol.


bet he took his bra off too !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> bet he took his bra off too !!!!


i come home from hard morning slog at work to find you've wrote silly things on my journal

P.S I dont wear bra's, dont like how the material makes my skin feel


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strong benching there, good stuff. I do squats, deads and OHP bare foot too so you're no the only hippy at the gym!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Strong benching there, good stuff. I do squats, deads and OHP bare foot too so you're no the only hippy at the gym!


thanks, yeah barefoot rocks, only bad thing is the sense of dread of dropping a weight onto me toe when loading/unloading the bar


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i come home from hard morning slog at work to find you've wrote silly things on my journal
> 
> P.S I dont wear bra's, dont like how the material makes my skin feel


Well if i didnt write them on yours i would have to write them on mine and then it would make me look like i aint taking this seriously so i deflect the attention to you !!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> thanks, yeah barefoot rocks, only bad thing is the sense of dread of dropping a weight onto me toe when loading/unloading the bar


And the fact that you feel obliged to wash your feet more than once a week.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Some nice benching there, feeling any advantages from the close grip?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Man thats some weight your lifting on teh bench, good on ya. Im away back down on mine fs, afraid to push it to much incase my shouldr goes again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your lifts are great mate!! V impressive and with the barefoot thing, lol!! I like doing that for deads and squats...get that 140 mate, good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Some nice benching there, feeling any advantages from the close grip?


close grip becnhing for tri's for me is the king tri exercise, since i introduced them, my tri's are the most impressive body part, would seriously suggest introducing them


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

done a great back / bi session and for first time in 3 months done deadlifts again, havent tried them since injury, bit of a mental thing, but will post lifts etc when i get home from work, but deads went really well


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> close grip becnhing for tri's for me is the king tri exercise, since i introduced them, my tri's are the most impressive body part, would seriously suggest introducing them


I may on my next chest day, personally I'm a fan of overhead presses and um kickbacks :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I may on my next chest day, personally I'm a fan of overhead presses and um kickbacks :whistling:


oh no you didnt :ban: ...Kickbacks are banned from my journal, never ever say you use them again


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> oh no you didnt :ban: ...Kickbacks are banned from my journal, never ever say you use them again


I'll remember that :') I know how much they look gay though :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'll remember that :') I know how much they look gay though :lol:


that and how easy it is to use bad form doing them...for me, close grip benching, dips and v-bar pulldowns are a must in tricep building


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> that and how easy it is to use bad form doing them...for me, close grip benching, dips and v-bar pulldowns are a must in tricep building


I used to do dip but they **** my collar bone, quite like the pulldowns though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> oh no you didnt :ban: ...Kickbacks are banned from my journal, never ever say you use them again


Even if they look like this


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sound like you enjoyed the creamfields mate, few of me mates said it was good but muddy. dont suppose that would of been a problem though on a trip lol lol, jesus not had one of them for a good few years lollol, great training as well pal.

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Sound like you enjoyed the creamfields mate, few of me mates said it was good but muddy. dont suppose that would of been a problem though on a trip lol lol, jesus not had one of them for a good few years lollol, great training as well pal.
> 
> Joe


yeah it rained and rained, place was a muck fest but with wellies you never noticed it, and yeah when i was tripping i was in the middle of the walkway making mud angels, few people took videos of me and there somewere on youtube so thankfully i was wearing a moose hate and glasses to hide my face...thanks for the training, feel the tren finally kicking in and was goinna stay on tren for ten weeks but goinna push it up to 13 or 15


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah it rained and rained, place was a muck fest but with wellies you never noticed it, and yeah when i was tripping i was in the middle of the walkway making mud angels, few people took videos of me and there somewere on youtube so thankfully i was wearing a moose hate and glasses to hide my face...thanks for the training, feel the tren finally kicking in and was goinna stay on tren for ten weeks but goinna push it up to 13 or 15


haha its mad what people can do on acid lol glad you enjoyed it though. I like tren been on it for ages now but only use 2 ml a week. It definately does something not sure what but it does something lol

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> haha its mad what people can do on acid lol glad you enjoyed it though. I like tren been on it for ages now but only use 2 ml a week. It definately does something not sure what but it does something lol
> 
> Joe


haha, trens great, ive not got the bloated look, i actual look like ive lost fat and built muscle, plus i can feel my strength really moving up now, so main goal at the start was to lift 140kg, but now i reckon i can hit 150kg by end of cycle, only got 30kg to go but was at 130kg before until injury so kinda hopeful


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fridays back session

Back

Weighted Pull ups (Heavy reps 3-5)

7.5kg

5kg

2.5kg

Bent over rows (medium reps 8-12)

90kg

85kg

80kg

Lat Pulldowns (medium reps 8-12)

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

Bent over dumbbell rows (medium reps 8-12)

22kg

20kg

18kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls (Heavy)

37.5kg

32.5kg

27.5kg

20kg dropset

Standing short grip bar curls (Heavy)

35kg

30kg

25kg

18kg dropset

Deadlifts (Heavy 5 reps)

110kg

105kg

100kg

95kg

80kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Saturdays Leg and SHoulder session

Legs

Squats (Heavy 3-5 reps)

105kg

100kg

95kg

95kg

75kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Calve Raises (Medium 8-12 reps)

137.5

132.5

132.5

127.5

127.5

Leg Press (Medium 8-12 reps)

130kg

120kg

110kg

Leg Extension (Medium 8-12 reps)

72.5kg

67.5kg

65kg

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

77.5KG

72.5kg

65kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Dumbbell Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

48kg this

44kg this32kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Side Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

32kg

28kg

24kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Front Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

28kg

24kg

18kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Some good benchin there mate keep it up .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> Some good benchin there mate keep it up .


cheers fella, need my strength, these fat birds i sleep with are getting harder to wrestle


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> cheers fella, need my strength, these fat birds i sleep with are getting harder to wrestle


So would this be a good exercise to help improve my bench


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> So would this be a good exercise to help improve my bench


fat sex improves everything, cardio, overall muscle hypertrophy and your wallet, as they already come out wined and dined (mostly dined though)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you loving the calf raises now then


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> you loving the calf raises now then


yeah there turning into my fav exercise, cant believe ive neglected them for so long, feel quilty


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

got 2 full weeks including weekends to work from tomorrow on my own on the caravan site, means i can get my diet list on here finally, not sure what the craic is but im eating loads, under 4000 calories yet im only 12st 7lbs, think ive stuck on muscle but lost fat as feel like i have and tren apparantly can do that


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> got 2 full weeks including weekends to work from tomorrow on my own on the caravan site, means i can get my diet list on here finally, not sure what the craic is but im eating loads, under 4000 calories yet im only 12st 7lbs, think ive stuck on muscle but lost fat as feel like i have and tren apparantly can do that


Its a cnut when you get stuck, you think your not gaining bu tinfact you are but losing fat and gaining muscle at same time. It can be a head fcuk alright,lol. Can you wright down what 4000 calories looks like man, i want to see if im eating near that much


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Its a cnut when you get stuck, you think your not gaining bu tinfact you are but losing fat and gaining muscle at same time. It can be a head fcuk alright,lol. Can you wright down what 4000 calories looks like man, i want to see if im eating near that much


will do fella, got it all saved on fitday.com, think it comes to around 3800 calories, going airport though in next 2ominutes so will get it done after....make sure its up before all ireland final aswell


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> will do fella, got it all saved on fitday.com, think it comes to around 3800 calories, going airport though in next 2ominutes so will get it done after....make sure its up before all ireland final aswell


No probs, enjoy your flight,lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> No probs, enjoy your flight,lol


not me flying, getting borther an dhis mates, just back from spain, other borther went two days ago and alll my mates i went to creamfields with are away to ibiza today fcuking hate when your the only one at home


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

here a wee snip at my normal diet throught the week, some meals change like tuna becomes low fat cottage cheese, and meal 6 which is dinner normally is different but the macros stay kinda similar enough to not make a difference

meal 1: 3 Weetabix + 2 scoop whey isolate shake + 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil omega 3

meal 2: 4 eggs scrambled + 3 back bacon

meal 3: 200g chicken breast + 80g pasta

meal 4: 200g chicken breast + 80g pasta

meal 5: Post workout 1 scoop whey isolate shake + 2 banana's

meal 6: 86g Salmon fillet + broccollli

meal 7: 2 scoop whey isolate shake + 1 tablespoon olive oil + 3 tablespoon peanut butter

meal 8: Tuna sandwich (brown bread) + 40g almonds

total calories: 3,878 cal 127.7 fat 253.4 carbs 363 protein


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> here a wee snip at my normal diet throught the week, some meals change like tuna becomes low fat cottage cheese, and meal 6 which is dinner normally is different but the macros stay kinda similar enough to not make a difference
> 
> meal 1: 3 Weetabix + 2 scoop whey isolate shake + 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil omega 3
> 
> ...


What time you eating from, 8 fcuking meals,lol, wish to fcuk i could manage that man. Ill have to start upping my food more, will also grab some almonds to try and up my protein thou i hate the stuff. I dont mind a small handfull but anymore than that i just end up chewing and chewing it.

Man how much protein is in your chicken fillets, just curious to see if thats 2 your eating each meal. I dont know how much is in my chicken fillets but i think they are about 13ograms, ill have to weigh them sometime or ask in the butchers. Yours should be about the same weight seeing as we are in the same country. TBH i do need to work it out and just keep my protein at 40-50g per meal and dont go over that. If my fillets are 130g then that would be about 66g protein im eating when i mangle 2 fillets.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

All session was heavy 3-6 reps with end set being a dropset 8-12 reps

Changed two excerises, dumbell inclines to barbell inclines as ive now out grown the dumbells for this and included weighted tricep dips instead of straight bar pull downs, but with no dropset

Chest

Flat bench press -

135kg

127.5kg

122.5kg

Dropset 110kg

Incline Barbell press -

80kg

75kg

dropset 65kg

Decline bench press -

105kg

100kg

dropset 92.5kg

Standing cross flies -

15kg

15kg

dropset 10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

80kg

75.5kg

70kgkg

dropset 65kg

V-bar pulldown

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

dropset 30kg

Weighted Tricep Dips (no dropset here)

5kg

2.5kg

no weight

no weight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> What time you eating from, 8 fcuking meals,lol, wish to fcuk i could manage that man. Ill have to start upping my food more, will also grab some almonds to try and up my protein thou i hate the stuff. I dont mind a small handfull but anymore than that i just end up chewing and chewing it.
> 
> Man how much protein is in your chicken fillets, just curious to see if thats 2 your eating each meal. I dont know how much is in my chicken fillets but i think they are about 13ograms, ill have to weigh them sometime or ask in the butchers. Yours should be about the same weight seeing as we are in the same country. TBH i do need to work it out and just keep my protein at 40-50g per meal and dont go over that. If my fillets are 130g then that would be about 66g protein im eating when i mangle 2 fillets.


theres 40grams protein in each 200g fillet, i get mine from tescos...i get up at 7.15am and go to bed round midnight so really have enough time to eat it all, its just a matter of stuffing it down, sometimes ill have 7meals but make them abit chunkier to include the missing macros


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Man try and work out excatly what i ate today in calories,protein,fats etc.. When i say i ate rice its a normal portion , dont no how many grams but you can guess it


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> theres 40grams protein in each 200g fillet, i get mine from tescos...i get up at 7.15am and go to bed round midnight so really have enough time to eat it all, its just a matter of stuffing it down, sometimes ill have 7meals but make them abit chunkier to include the missing macros


Are you sure about that, i always thought there was 24g protein in 100g chicken.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> All session was heavy 3-6 reps with end set being a dropset 8-12 reps
> 
> Changed two excerises, dumbell inclines to barbell inclines as ive now out grown the dumbells for this and included weighted tricep dips instead of straight bar pull downs, but with no dropset
> 
> ...


Nice pressing mate, great workout well done.

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

closiing in on the 140kg bench which has been my aim for ages


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> closiing in on the 140kg bench which has been my aim for ages


You will be there soon mate, how many reps are you doing now with the 135?

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> You will be there soon mate, how many reps are you doing now with the 135?
> 
> Joe


done 3 today unassisted as i train by meself, will break the barrier in next 2 weeks no doubt, just hope theres a few into see it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Are you sure about that, i always thought there was 24g protein in 100g chicken.


going by the nutrition label


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> done 3 today unassisted as i train by meself, will break the barrier in next 2 weeks no doubt, just hope theres a few into see it


Thats a good weight mate, crack on and good luck

joe


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> closiing in on the 140kg bench which has been my aim for ages


Man i dont want to rain on your parade here and tell me to **** off if you want,lol, but are you touching your chest with teh bar.Just asking because i remember chatting to a polish guy in teh gym and he was telling me he was benching 140kg and then i went to spot himn asn he was nowhere near his chest with the bar. If your doing it right then good on ya, thats some benching


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Man i dont want to rain on your parade here and tell me to **** off if you want,lol, but are you touching your chest with teh bar.Just asking because i remember chatting to a polish guy in teh gym and he was telling me he was benching 140kg and then i went to spot himn asn he was nowhere near his chest with the bar. If your doing it right then good on ya, thats some benching


i drop the bar about half inch of my chest so i dont get the rebound effect, im very strict with my bench, see loads of heurs bringing the bar a few inches down or bouncing the bar at mad speed of their chest, fcuking grinds me as they then walk around like hard ****s but are cheating


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Man i dont want to rain on your parade here and tell me to **** off if you want,lol, but are you touching your chest with teh bar.Just asking because i remember chatting to a polish guy in teh gym and he was telling me he was benching 140kg and then i went to spot himn asn he was nowhere near his chest with the bar. If your doing it right then good on ya, thats some benching


Can i tell you to fook off just for the crack !!!!

Nice to see you got a pic now cultivator. Bars to be honest if thats a foot away from the chest its still pretty impessive. I personally like to only lower the weight on bench about 1 inch !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I try to drop it through my chest and crush my fcuking ribs.

Nice benching B


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Can i tell you to fook off just for the crack !!!!
> 
> Nice to see you got a pic now cultivator. Bars to be honest if thats a foot away from the chest its still pretty impessive. I personally like to only lower the weight on bench about 1 inch !!!!!!!!!!


cheers, as long as the contraction is there then its a successful rep, but i get to around half an inch maybe an inch on last rep, nothing worse than struggling for 5minutes trying to push the bar back up


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i drop the bar about half inch of my chest so i dont get the rebound effect, im very strict with my bench, see loads of heurs bringing the bar a few inches down or bouncing the bar at mad speed of their chest, fcuking grinds me as they then walk around like hard ****s but are cheating


Great benching man, my heavyist was 120kg but then went for the 1RM and fcuked my shoulder up and havent been right in 9 months, ****er i know


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Can i tell you to fook off just for the crack !!!!
> 
> Nice to see you got a pic now cultivator. Bars to be honest if thats a foot away from the chest its still pretty impessive. I personally like to only lower the weight on bench about 1 inch !!!!!!!!!!


Man i had to ask,lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

****inghell snack when did you get so good at benching? I don't think I'll ever bench 140 in my life lol way to go son!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> ****inghell snack when did you get so good at benching? I don't think I'll ever bench 140 in my life lol way to go son!


it probaly comes from having to lift my uncle tim of me, who would sneak into my room at night and try and roger me


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> it probaly comes from having to lift my uncle tim of me, who would sneak into my room at night and try and roger me


LOL, your not well,lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Decent session except i made a massive misjudgment on the deadlifts and stuck an extra 20kg by accident abut lifted 3 reps, this then made me abit wrecked for doing 4 sets of 5 reps and 1 set of 8-12 reps, i still managed 4 reps of 3-5 reps and felt i was too knackered, so deads is up2 130kg for me now

Back

Weighted Pull ups (Heavy reps 3-5)

7.5kg

5kg

2.5kg

Bent over rows (medium reps 8-12)

90kg

85kg

80kg

Lat Pulldowns (medium reps 8-12)

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

Bent over dumbbell rows (medium reps 8-12)

22kg

20kg

18kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls (Heavy)

42.5kg

35kg

30kg

25kg dropset

Standing short grip bar curls (Heavy)

37.5kg

32.5kg

27.5kg

22.5kg dropset

Deadlifts (Heavy 3-5 reps)

130kg

120kg

115kg

110kg


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice workout bud...As Joe says you will get that 140 on the bench...and 3 for 130 is f*cking awesome!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Deads up 20Kg, good going fella

Cheers

expletive (formerly JS72)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> Deads up to 20Kg, good going fella
> 
> Cheers
> 
> expletive (formerly JS72)


Fixed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Yesterdays leg and shoulder session, new personal best on squats but more improtantly finally feeling a pump when it comes to squat so expecting the weight to go up better than before

Legs

Squats (Heavy 3-5 reps)

110kg

105kg

100kg

95kg

80kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Calve Raises (Medium 8-12 reps)

137.5

132.5

132.5

127.5

127.5

Leg Press (Medium 8-12 reps)

130kg

130kg

110kg

Leg Extension (Medium 8-12 reps)

72.5kg

67.5kg

65kg

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

77.5KG

72.5kg

65kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Dumbbell Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

48kg this

44kg this32kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Side Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

36kg

32kg

24kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Front Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

32kg

28kg

20kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good shoulder work mate!!

I see u like the drop sets aswell


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> good shoulder work mate!!
> 
> I see u like the drop sets aswell


funnily enough i think i got the dropsets from one of your comments before hand, introduced them 6weeks ago and really like them, spilt my workouts between strength with dropsets and the hypertrophy routine, feeling better than before


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

glad to be of help pal, drop sets and super sets make the world go round 

Yeah super sets are also good aswell if you're stuck for time in the gym. (you've got a girl tied up in your boot of the car and you cant wait to get her home) << just an example !!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> glad to be of help pal, drop sets and super sets make the world go round
> 
> Yeah super sets are also good aswell if you're stuck for time in the gym. (you've got a girl tied up in your boot of the car and you cant wait to get her home) << just an example !!


i cycle so i normally keep the girl chained to the spokes...i sometimes use supersets on lat pull-downs and side rows on back day but will chop and change when feel im not making progress, think with my new routine i cant see that happening


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i cycle so i normally keep the girl chained to the spokes...


 :clap: HAHA ACE

Yeah im always choppping and changing ... ive gone thru every combination in the book

Ive found this very effective

mon- Tricep/hamstrings

tue- shoulder

wed-back

thurs- chest

fri- bicep/quads

I found my legs and arms fatigued when i did arms one day (bi's and tri's )

same with legs (my legs were litrally shaking after 210kg leg press lol (PB :bounce: )

so i chopped and changed and thats what i came up with


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> :clap: HAHA ACE
> 
> Yeah im always choppping and changing ... ive gone thru every combination in the book
> 
> ...


thats quite good, its taken me a good 18months to get a routnie im finally settled with, once bulk cycle is over ill likely go and do some type of 3 day strength routine as hoping to start muay thai shortly so hypertrophy routine wont be benefical to training for fighting


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would just like to add, how great did cerys matthews look back in the day, as well as banging tune


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

everytime i see her i picture my aunty . so its best i stay off that hahahaah.

oh fuk it , bit of incest never hurt any1


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> everytime i see her i picture my aunty . so its best i stay off that hahahaah.
> 
> oh fuk it , bit of incest never hurt any1


not true, m uncle tim was hung like a horse, felt like i was constantly on poppers


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

haahahhahahaha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

is this your uncle by any chance ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> is this your uncle by any chance ?
> View attachment 62818


its uncle tim not uncle ed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Todays Hypertrophy Chest and Tricep session

All sets are medium Hypertrophy range (8-12 reps)

*Chest*

Flat bench press -

110kg

105kg

100kg

95kg

Incline Dumbell press -

44kg

40kg

36kg

Decline bench press -

90kg

85kg

80kg

Standing cross flies -

12.5kg

10kg

10kg

*Tri's*

Close grip bench press

70kg

65kg

60kg

55kg

V-bar pulldown

30kg

27.5kg

27.5kg

25kg

Straight bar pulldowns

25kg

22.5kg

20kg

17.5kg


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet benching there bar!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Yesterdays Shoulder, Trap and Bicep session

This is Hypertrophy session so all sets are medium range (8-12 reps)

*Shoulders*

Seated Military Press Machine

75kg

70kg

67.5kg

65kg

62.5kg

Side Laterals

14kg

12kg

10kg

Front Raises

12kg

10kg

8kg

*Traps*

Shrugs

110kg

110kg

105kg

100kg

100kg

*Bi's*

Wide Grip Barbell Curl

21kg

16kg

16kg

11kg

Short Grip Barbell Curl

20kg

15kg

10kg

10kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout, Snackmeister:thumbup1:. How's the meds going. Any pain? Any sides?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout, Snackmeister:thumbup1:. How's the meds going. Any pain? Any sides?


thanks fella, none sides and very little pip. Strengths really coming on now and last week i feel the cycle finally kicking in so really excited bout next month or 2...im surprised about me having no tren side effects as heard some horror stories, but feel really really good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> thanks fella, none sides and very little pip. Strengths really coming on now and last week i feel the cycle finally kicking in so really excited bout next month or 2...im surprised about me having no tren side effects as heard some horror stories, but feel really really good


HaHa. Result mate. You are going to turn out to be one of those lucky people who have a real synergy with aas and respond so well to it's use. You'll be fookin' massive in no time mate:thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Result mate. You are going to turn out to be one of those lucky people who have a real synergy with aas and respond so well to it's use. You'll be fookin' massive in no time mate:thumb:


im close to moving now within the month and already spoke to a muay thai gym in london about starting with them, they have a class gym to, Hooks Gym in west london...anyhow after this cycle ill cut and begin muay thai and whatever weight i land at ill likely stick at for abit as big ambition to compete in fights and wont be on any compound aas (possible some anavar as heard its great for recovery|) for awhile as dont wont to be found out and need conditioning improved...what i might do is bulk for 6 weeks then cut for 2 and so on, so kinda do a lean gain...im sitting at 13 stone now and with feck all bloat and water retention so i reckon im likely 11stone and half cut, so needa build that up abit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where are you moving to B?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Where are you moving to B?


hopefully job that im very close to getting ill be moving to london, so will probaly move up round north west if the jobs based were i think it is, otherwise move to whatever part of london it is...will know by end of week


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im close to moving now within the month and already spoke to a muay thai gym in london about starting with them, they have a class gym to, Hooks Gym in west london...anyhow after this cycle ill cut and begin muay thai and whatever weight i land at ill likely stick at for abit as big ambition to compete in fights and wont be on any compound aas (possible some anavar as heard its great for recovery|) for awhile as dont wont to be found out and need conditioning improved...what i might do is bulk for 6 weeks then cut for 2 and so on, so kinda do a lean gain...im sitting at 13 stone now and with feck all bloat and water retention so i reckon im likely 11stone and half cut, so needa build that up abit


Good luck with the fighting career Barsnack I hope you do well pal.

Joe


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

All session was heavy 3-6 reps with end set being a dropset 8-12 reps

*Chest*

Flat bench press -

135kg

127.5kg

122.5kg

Dropset 110kg

Incline Barbell press -

85kg

80kg

dropset 75kg

Decline bench press -

110kg

105kg

dropset 95kg

Standing cross flies -

15kg

15kg

dropset 10kg

*Tri's*

Close grip bench press

80kg

75.5kg

70kgkg

dropset 65kg

V-bar pulldown

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

dropset 30kg

Weighted Tricep Dips (no dropset here)

5kg

2.5kg

no weight

no weight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Great Back / Bi session, dropped 10kg of the deadlift and was able to do 5x5 on my dead session, back pumps were horrible and took me twice the session lifting the fecking weights of the bar

Back

Weighted Pull ups (Heavy reps 3-5)

10kg

7.5kg

5kg

0kg

Bent over rows (medium reps 8-12)

90kg

85kg

80kg

75kg

Lat Pulldowns (medium reps 8-12)

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

Bent over dumbbell rows (medium reps 8-12)

22kg

20kg

18kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls (Heavy)

42.5kg

35kg

30kg

25kg dropset

Standing short grip bar curls (Heavy)

37.5kg

32.5kg

27.5kg

22.5kg dropset

Deadlifts (Heavy 3-5 reps)

120kg

115kg

110kg

105kg

105kg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Feeling stronger in the squats, coulda done abit more but building at a steady pace incase i injury myself needlessly...changed routine in that ive added an extra set to leg press / leg extension / side raises and front raises

Leg

Squats (Heavy 3-5 reps)

115kg

110kg

105kg

105kg

95kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Calve Raises (Medium 8-12 reps)

137.5

132.5

132.5

127.5

127.5

Leg Press (Medium 8-12 reps)

140kg

130kg

120kg

120kg

Leg Extension (Medium 8-12 reps)

75kg

70kg

65kg

62.5kg

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

77.5KG

72.5kg

67.5kg

Dumbbell Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

48kg

48kg

40kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Side Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

36kg

32kg

32kg

24kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Front Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

32kg

28kg

28kg

20kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

How you getting on man, havent been in here or updatng my journal in a while either, took a week of as been really busy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

cultivator said:


> How you getting on man,


x2


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Thursdays Chest and Tricept day...all reps are medium as its a Hypertrophy session, so all within 8-12 reps

Chest

Flat bench press -

120kg

115kg

110kg

105kg

Incline dumbbell press -

26kg

24kg

22kg

Decline bench press -

90kg

85kg

80kg

Standing cross flies -

12.5kg

10kg

10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

65kg

60kg

55kg

55kg

V-bar pulldown

35kg

32.5kg

30kg

27.5kg

Straight bar pulldown

25kg

22.5kg

20kg

20kg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Todays Hypertrophy Shoulder and Bicep routine, once again each set is medium reps of 8-12 reps

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (machine)

77.5KG

72.5kg

67.5kg

Dumbbell Military Press

48kg

44kg

40kg

Side Raises

28kg

24kg

24kg

Front Raises

24kg

20kg

16kg

Shrugs

110kg

110kg

105kg

100kg

100kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls

35kg

27.5kg

22.5kg

17.kg

Standing short grip bar curls

32.5kg

27.5kg

22.5kg

17.5kg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> How you getting on man, havent been in here or updatng my journal in a while either, took a week of as been really busy


getting on fine, been busy at work so havent go the chance to update, but got me latest lifts on now...diet, training and rest all coming on and feeling quite good...weighing 13stone 3lb so up 18lbs since ive started and little bloat, water retention or fat


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr B i take it the side raises is combined weight?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

expletive said:


> Mr B i take it the side raises is combined weight?


yeah, its the exercise i iinured myself on 3months ago so building up nicely at the minute, still abit shaky on it as its one of them exercises were the slightest crap form and you can rip or tear a muscle


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to hear from you mate, some good sessions there pal and 18lb is fcukin good mate well in Bars,

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

18 pounds in how long ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fat git:lol: Got some impressive shoulder and bench pressing there snackmeister. Especially considering your recent shoulder injury. Keep it going, fella.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah, its the exercise i iinured myself on 3months ago so building up nicely at the minute, still abit shaky on it as its one of them exercises were the slightest crap form and you can rip or tear a muscle


Nice, good work fella.

I take it the cycle is going well


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Im thinking of hitting teh test again myself now,lol my cholestrol is back down to 5.0 so now considering the test as ive been looking at them pics from when i was on last time around and i wouldnt mind being like that again,lol, might just use some of the tbol i have as a kick starter. Would be interested in seeing what you look like to see if your carring alot of bloat/fat just for my own piece of mind. My shoulder has been playing me up also for awhile now so going to take it easy till start oct then take it from there. might go and get a few massage from a sports therapist to try and help the awl shoulder


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> 18 pounds in how long ?


7weeks fella


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

expletive said:


> Nice, good work fella.
> 
> I take it the cycle is going well


yeah loving the cycle, would love to run tren and test for a cutting cycle, maybe look at it for the future


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Im thinking of hitting teh test again myself now,lol my cholestrol is back down to 5.0 so now considering the test as ive been looking at them pics from when i was on last time around and i wouldnt mind being like that again,lol, might just use some of the tbol i have as a kick starter. Would be interested in seeing what you look like to see if your carring alot of bloat/fat just for my own piece of mind. My shoulder has been playing me up also for awhile now so going to take it easy till start oct then take it from there. might go and get a few massage from a sports therapist to try and help the awl shoulder


get the shoulder sorted first, nothing worse than carrying even a slight injury worry into a high intensity cycle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Fat git:lol: Got some impressive shoulder and bench pressing there snackmeister. Especially considering your recent shoulder injury. Keep it going, fella.


cheers, shoulder coming on nicely, finally got over any doubts i had about working it out sue to inury, hoping next month or so will see a big move in weight especially for side raises


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 7weeks fella


Cvnt !!!!!! , I mean nice going. Think i would stuggle getting 8-10 in that amount of time


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Cvnt !!!!!! , I mean nice going. Think i would stuggle getting 8-10 in that amount of time


ing

the wonders of aas...eating between 3600-4000 calories 6 days outa 7 and keeping it quite clean, except for the odd mishap, so doing well, getting more excited though about cutting after xmas and staying at whatever weight i land on


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont think i am gonna cut anything next year. i am just gonna try clean bulking for as long as i can unless i get too fat !!!!

looks like your gonna have to get you is to take some pics of you !!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Dont think i am gonna cut anything next year. i am just gonna try clean bulking for as long as i can unless i get too fat !!!!
> 
> looks like your gonna have to get you is to take some pics of you !!!


getting more pics done on friday, then will update photos every 3 weeks til cycles over...cant stop watching that film the notebook, not sure if tren is turning me into a chick


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id be tempted to run another cycle before cutting m8 as lets face it anything under 16 stone is fuking skinny .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> id be tempted to run another cycle before cutting m8 as lets face it anything under 16 stone is fuking skinny .


haha, ive a massive fear of going back to my skinny ways, i mentioned in last page bout wanting to give muay thai or mma ago for awhile so ill be cutting to get to a fighting weight...got time on my side for bb'ing if it doesnt work out or get fecked of with it, least now i know the basics to building mass, and this tren is a nightmare in terms of cardio, although i wont rule out using anavar or hgh as heard loads of mma fighters are using so when in rome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont forget the skinny guys in mma are knocking punches and kicks out left right centre my ideal would be heavy weight i could deal with 50 punches in 5 mins lol

im not a fan of mma my gym holds classes so when im between sets i look over and see men hugging each other and cuddling you even see them almost 69`ing thats why its a gay sport .... is that why you wanna do it ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont forget the skinny guys in mma are knocking punches and kicks out left right centre my ideal would be heavy weight i could deal with 50 punches in 5 mins lol
> 
> im not a fan of mma my gym holds classes so when im between sets i look over and see men hugging each other and cuddling you even see them almost 69`ing thats why its a gay sport .... is that why you wanna do it ?


honestly, its the hugging and cuddling that really appeals to me, it will make up for my lack of relationships...plus i wanna be able to choke people out so i can have sex more


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> dont forget the skinny guys in mma are knocking punches and kicks out left right centre my ideal would be heavy weight i could deal with 50 punches in 5 mins lol
> 
> im not a fan of mma my gym holds classes so when im between sets i look over and see men hugging each other and cuddling you even see them almost 69`ing thats why its a gay sport .... is that why you wanna do it ?


Didnt you used to do a bit of fighting ?

What was your sport ( fight wise )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> honestly, its the hugging and cuddling that really appeals to me, it will make up for my lack of relationships...plus i wanna be able to *choke people out* so i can have sex more


Only reason i have a misses !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont forget the skinny guys in mma are knocking punches and kicks out left right centre my ideal would be heavy weight i could deal with 50 punches in 5 mins lol
> 
> im not a fan of mma my gym holds classes so when im between sets i look over and see men hugging each other and cuddling you even see them almost 69`ing thats why its a gay sport .... is that why you wanna do it ?


Might look gay mate but only if your into rough, painful, asphyxiation sex.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Didnt you used to do a bit of fighting ?
> 
> What was your sport ( fight wise )


Bare knuckle m8 had around 80 fights lost 2 and drew 1 , gave it due to people knocking on my door late.at night , I moved area stopped selling gear and grew up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Todays chest / tri session which was a strength day so all sets 3-6 reps except the dropsets which were 8-12 reps per set

Chest

Flat bench press -

135kg

127.5kg

122.5kg

Dropset 110kg

Incline Barbell press -

90kg

85kg

dropset 75kg

Decline bench press -

105kg

100kg

dropset 92.5kg

Standing cross flies -

17.5kg

15kg

dropset 10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

80kg

75.5kg

70kgkg

dropset 65kg

V-bar pulldown

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

dropset 30kg

Weighted Tricep Dips (no dropset here)

5kg

2.5kg

no weight

no weight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tuesdays strength Back and Bi session, never done deads this week as lower back seems to be abit tender

Back

Weighted Pull ups (Heavy reps 3-5)

10kg

5kg

2.5kg

Bent over rows (medium reps 8-12)

90kg

85kg

80kg

Lat Pulldowns (medium reps 8-12)

45kg

42.5kg

40kg

Bent over dumbbell rows (medium reps 8-12)

24kg

22kg

22kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls (Heavy)

42.5kg

35kg

30kg

25kg dropset

Standing short grip bar curls (Heavy)

37.5kg

32.5kg

27.5kg

22.5kg dropset


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Todays Leg and Shoulder session

Squats (Heavy 3-5 reps)

120kg

115kg

110kg

105kg

105kg

Calve Raises (High 12-15 reps)

137.5

132.5

132.5

127.5

127.5

Leg Press (Medium 8-12 reps)

140kg

130kg

120kg

120kg

Leg Extension (Medium 8-12 reps)

77.5kg

75kg

70kg

65kg

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

82.5KG

77.5kg

72.5kg

Dumbbell Military Press (Heavy 3-5 reps)

48kg

44kg

36kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Side Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

36kg

32kg

32kg

24kg Dropset 8-12 reps

Front Raises (Heavy 3-5 reps)

32kg

28kg

28kh

20kg Dropset 8-12 reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chest

Flat bench press -

120kg

115kg

110kg

105kg

Incline dumbbell press -

26kg

24kg

22kg

Decline bench press -

90kg

85kg

80kg

Standing cross flies -

12.5kg

10kg

10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

65kg

60kg

55kg

55kg

V-bar pulldown

35kg

32.5kg

30kg

27.5kg

Straight bar pulldown

27.5kg

25kg

22.5kg

22.5kg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: Barsnacks attempt to look like Brigitte Nielsen

Todays Hypertrophy Shoulder and Bicep routine, once again each set is medium reps of 8-12 reps

Shoulders

Seated Military Press (machine)

77.5KG

72.5kg

67.5kg

Dumbbell Military Press

48kg

44kg

40kg

Side Raises

28kg

24kg

24kg

Front Raises

24kg

20kg

16kg

Shrugs

110kg

110kg

105kg

100kg

100kg

Bi's

Standing wide grip bar curls

35kg

27.5kg

22.5kg

17.kg

Standing short grip bar curls

32.5kg

27.5kg

22.5kg

17.5kg


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this in the same gym where it all kicked off yesterday?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

expletive said:


> Is this in the same gym where it all kicked off yesterday?


yup, was in it this morning and there was an eerie feeling of death when i walked in, only another 7 sessions left in it so not bothered now


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

on your last session, they'll be a troop of 16 year olds waiting for you.......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> on your last session, they'll be a troop of 16 year olds waiting for you.......


hope so, i kinda like the girl in the white top


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hope so, i kinda like the girl in the white top


she's probably already 4 months pregnant :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yup, was in it this morning and there was an eerie feeling of death when i walked in, only another 7 sessions left in it so not bothered now


Bet you didn't have to wait for any equipment though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

expletive said:


> Bet you didn't have to wait for any equipment though


haha no i didnt, think people start better respecting me more or the pimp wil be a permanent fixture


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Todays chest / tri session which was a strength day so all sets 3-6 reps except the dropsets which were 8-12 reps per set

Chest

Flat bench press -

140kg

135kg

130kg

Dropset 115kg

Incline Barbell press -

95kg

90kg

dropset 75kg

Decline bench press -

110kg

105kg

dropset 95kg

Standing cross flies -

17.5kg

15kg

dropset 10kg

Tri's

Close grip bench press

85kg

80kg

75kgkg

dropset 65kg

V-bar pulldown

42.5kg

40kg

37.5kg

dropset 30kg

Weighted Tricep Dips (no dropset here)

7.5kg

3.75kg

no weight

no weight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FINALLY SMASHED MY AIM OF 140KG ON THE BENCH PRESS, DONE IT FOR 2 REPS :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. Benchin' reps are yours. Now for 160kg....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. Benchin' reps are yours. Now for 160kg....


cheers, would like to think the makers of Tren for their assistance


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one B...Strong bench bro


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> FINALLY SMASHED MY AIM OF 140KG ON THE BENCH PRESS, DONE IT FOR 2 REPS :beer:


Good job man!

[email protected]


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Top job there bars. your proper smashing the wieghts now, Hows it going at your gym ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Top job there bars. your proper smashing the wieghts now, Hows it going at your gym ?


not working out in me gym no mo, complaint was made by guys parents and few others in the gym and got contract terminated, so using one thats quite far but moving next week so every cloud...im now the only roider in my village, according to town gossip


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

barsnack said:


> not working out in me gym no mo, complaint was made by guys parents and few others in the gym and got contract terminated, so using one thats quite far but moving next week so every cloud...im now the only roider in my village, according to town gossip


fck em


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

140kg by the way............nice one


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> not working out in me gym no mo, complaint was made by guys parents and few others in the gym and got contract terminated, so using one thats quite far but moving next week so every cloud...im now the only roider in my village, according to town gossip


Bet your one of the only ones that can bench 140kg too !!!!

Dont worry as you will prob go on a mad shooting spree around your village before turning the gun on yourself after killing 25 locals !!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Bet your one of the only ones that can bench 140kg too !!!!
> 
> Dont worry as you will prob go on a mad shooting spree around your village before turning the gun on yourself after killing 25 locals !!!


haha, best thing was i done my last session last night and there was the manager and few PT's in when they told me this was my last session due to contract being terminated, so they all watched as i done my big bench press...never felt as great in my life, even had 2 of the PT's congrat me on my lift, but i just acted as if it was fcuk all, getting really excited moving to a big gym now, getting a hardon just thinking bout the scantly dressed men working out, oh i mean the gym


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, best thing was i done my last session last night and there was the manager and few PT's in when they told me this was my last session due to contract being terminated, so they all watched as i done my big bench press...never felt as great in my life, even had 2 of the PT's congrat me on my lift, but i just acted as if it was fcuk all, getting really excited moving to a big gym now, getting a hardon just thinking bout the scantly dressed men working out, oh i mean the gym


Where they there as back up to escort you out the building ?

When you went in you should have said to they " you best have locked up all your paperwork today you hairy mouthed cvnt !!!! "

A mate of mine from your village sent me a video of the "incident" He told me there was this guy called barsnacks in an orange dressing gown kicking off in the gym. Heres the vid


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha, best thing was i done my last session last night and there was the manager and few PT's in when they told me this was my last session due to contract being terminated, so they all watched as i done my big bench press...never felt as great in my life, even had 2 of the PT's congrat me on my lift, but i just acted as if it was fcuk all, getting really excited moving to a big gym now, getting a hardon just thinking bout the scantly dressed men working out, oh i mean the gym


They're now feared of you now i think, knowing you won't hold back on a b!tch slap if need be...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well in with the 140kg bench Bars, great pressing mate.

Joe


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Havent been in here much in a while man but good on y afor getting teh 140k on teh bench. One thing i must say thou is i think you should leave it at that and stick to them weights for awhile. The reason i say this is because i was smashing all my PBs when on but just before i was about to come of i overdone it by trying to much weight again and my shoulder went, still hasnt recoverd properly in 10 months ffs. If i were you , i'd just stick to what youve gained strength wise and let you tendons catch up because they wont be as strong as your muscle and could possibly do what i done then you'll be proper in sh1t street.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

3 plates a side awesome mate and you doubled it you fckin animal!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> 3 plates a side awesome mate and you doubled it you fckin animal!!


cheers fella.......with getting ready to move and not allowed back in me gym, being ignoring mine and the other journals i read through but will have a new gym for monday and life will be good again so ill getting that sorted, goinna sign up to hooks if i move to acton which is looking likely


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Havent been in here much in a while man but good on y afor getting teh 140k on teh bench. One thing i must say thou is i think you should leave it at that and stick to them weights for awhile. The reason i say this is because i was smashing all my PBs when on but just before i was about to come of i overdone it by trying to much weight again and my shoulder went, still hasnt recoverd properly in 10 months ffs. If i were you , i'd just stick to what youve gained strength wise and let you tendons catch up because they wont be as strong as your muscle and could possibly do what i done then you'll be proper in sh1t street.


yeah i do this normally, when i come of cycle i lessen the weight, always helps....but got another 2months before i come of so will dumb it down after week 6


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

140k bench = sweeeeeet

started your routine yesterday btw.....back and bis today, im scared of back


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

andy said:


> 140k bench = sweeeeeet
> 
> started your routine yesterday btw.....back and bis today, im scared of back


haha, would be lying if i said that didnt put a smile on me face...i actual like doing back, except for bent over rows as hate loading the bar...getting some nice results from that routine but will be changing it to a strength one after xmas...keep us u[dated with how your getting my little mini me


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> cheers fella.......with getting ready to move and not allowed back in me gym, being ignoring mine and the other journals i read through but will have a new gym for monday and life will be good again so ill getting that sorted, goinna sign up to hooks if i move to acton which is looking likely


Good to hear your getting sorted mate, look forward to your regualr contributions pal

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> FINALLY SMASHED MY AIM OF 140KG ON THE BENCH PRESS, DONE IT FOR 2 REPS :beer:


You f*cking reached the 140!!! and I missed the post :crying:

Well done dude!! :thumb:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

**** sake man , you cut me in 2 with that comment on facebook,lol, but i see what your saying. Its been flying off me since my training and diet went out the window but a good kick up teh 4rse that was,lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

???????????


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

are you still alive man. whats going on with teh diet/training


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

cultivator said:


> are you still alive man. whats going on with teh diet/training


I think he's stuck in London without internet access at the moment ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hes doing time for paper pushing and bullying a minor ............


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barshack is dead i heard it on the radio ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> barshack is dead i heard it on the radio ...


Sounds like the name of a song !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Where's he gone?!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Where's he gone?!!


he's moved to London and has no permanent internet connection (which I don't understand tbh - how can a shared house not have access to the internet ??? ) so he can only access via internet cafes until January when he moves tro somewhere that does have internet ... But otherwise I believe he's doing well


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> he's moved to London and has no permanent internet connection (which I don't understand tbh - how can a shared house not have access to the internet ??? ) so he can only access via internet cafes until January when he moves tro somewhere that does have internet ... But otherwise I believe he's doing well


That must be a pain in the titties dude! As long as he's doing well. and yeah, thats a weird house, lol...no internet!! F*ck that!!


----------

